# Another house that looks promising



## debodun

A little smaller than the other one I viewed and this one is 66 years old. It's riverfront property, but that means very little to me. Again, it has public water and a septic system.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/368-Hudson-Ave-Mechanicville-NY-12118/32454986_zpid/


----------



## Sassycakes

*I really like this house debodun.*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Wow, Deb!

I love this one even better than the last! A real gem!

So clean and immaculate, and laid-out so exceptionally well.


----------



## Aneeda72

OMGosh I love this house!  I would buy it in a minute, , expect visitors and lots of friends.  I am sure your neighbors, that you like to watch, would happily party in your backyard.

However, the basement floor has stains, it is next to a lake.  It might be a wet basement so make sure it is inspected really carefully.  Otherwise, buy it!


----------



## debodun

Even so, it is less expensive that the first house I pursued. It's sort of like genitalia - it's there, but you don't have to use it.

BTW - it isn't near a lake, it's a river.


----------



## Pecos

I like it, especially all the windows.
I suspect that you will come to value the view of the river.
You may even take up fishing. LOL


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> I like it, especially all the windows.
> I suspect that you will come to value the view of the river.
> You may even take up fishing. LOL


I would LOVE to live by a river or a house or a pond.  I would fish-catch and release.


----------



## debodun

I just called the listing agent. She said there already a sale pending, but if anything changes, she'd let me know. I told her about the other house I looked at and said I thought it was over-priced. She said that it probably wasn't because the housing market here is "hot" right now - whatever that means.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I just called the listing agent. She said there already a sale pending, but if anything changes, she'd let me know. I told her about the other house I looked at and said I thought it was over-priced. She said that it probably wasn't because the housing market here is "hot" right now - whatever that means.


Did you tell her you could make a cash offer?  Can the seller back out of the deal in your state?


----------



## debodun

Yes, I did mention cash, so they wouldn't have to wait for the money. She just reiterated that she would let me know "if anything happened."


----------



## debodun

I wonder how people choose realty companies. The one that is listing this is in Slingerlands, about 50 miles away. There are many real estate agencies a lot closer.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I wonder how people choose realty companies. The one that is listing this is in Slingerlands, about 50 miles away. There are many real estate agencies a lot closer.


Might depend on the percentage of cut the agent takes.  I simply can not get over how low priced houses are in your area.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I love it.  Is the river prone to flooding? The windows are beautiful but looks like a lot of work keeping them all clean. do they tilt so you can clean the outside from inside? Just a few questions I would want answered.  You could fish right from your property. A new hobby for you. lol


----------



## Autumn

Lovely view, and I like the interior better than the other house..  The screen porch would be wonderful.

A practical consideration - does it often flood in that area?  Would you need the added expense of flood insurance.


----------



## RadishRose

Get flood insurance. You just never know.

Often, taxes are higher for homes near water.


----------



## Aneeda72

RadishRose said:


> Get flood insurance. You just never know.
> 
> Often, taxes are higher for homes near water.


I agree, get flood insurance, but it is extremely expensive.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Deb doesn't need flood insurance. She'll look, but she won't buy because she won't move!


----------



## debodun

I guess I'll not even get to look if it's been sold, so why go on a harsh rant?


----------



## Gaer

I like this one better!  Big huge windows.  Incredible yard.  big, bright and cheerful!
This is a HAPPY house!


----------



## PamfromTx

This house popped up on Facebook.  
*$199,500
2 bd1 ba959 Square Feet*
*368 Hudson Ave, Mechanicville, NY 12118*


----------



## Aneeda72

pamelasmithwick said:


> This house popped up on Facebook.
> *$199,500
> 2 bd1 ba959 Square Feet*
> *368 Hudson Ave, Mechanicville, NY 12118*


Too small for the price, IMO.  You always need 2 bathrooms.  Lived in a house with one bathroom for 35 years, never doing it again.


----------



## debodun

But I live alone, so not a problem.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> But I live alone, so not a problem.


Even if I lived alone-2 bathrooms.


----------



## debodun

It must have sold. I don't see it listed anymore on the broker's web page.


----------



## Lewkat

He who snoozes, loses.


----------



## debodun

The sale was already pending when I called about it. That can't be helped.


----------



## katlupe

It's really nice! There will be others. I always figure you don't get the one you want because there is a better one waiting for you.


----------



## debodun

That's why I never got married. I kept waiting for a "better one". Finally I am almost 70 and never found the "better one".


----------



## PamfromTx

This home is so nice, @debodun 

*$195,000
2 bd2 ba1,400 Square Feet*
*2254 Hickory Hill Rd, Fonda, NY 12068*

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2254-Hickory-Hill-Rd-Fonda-NY-12068/31059484_zpid/


----------



## jujube

What is that big white brick thing in the hallway facing the door to the garage? It looks like it wants to be a fireplace but got lost somewhere along the way.....


----------



## debodun

Fonda!!! That's like 50 miles away!


----------



## Aneeda72

pamelasmithwick said:


> This home is so nice, @debodun
> 
> *$195,000
> 2 bd2 ba1,400 Square Feet*
> *2254 Hickory Hill Rd, Fonda, NY 12068*
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2254-Hickory-Hill-Rd-Fonda-NY-12068/31059484_zpid/


I’d buy it.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Fonda!!! That's like 50 miles away!


You will need a telescope to check on your neighbors by your old house


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Fonda!!! That's like 50 miles away!


<Throws in the towel.>


----------



## RadishRose

I don't like the color.


----------



## Lara

It still says "Pending" on realtor.com. Looks like the owner has done some nice upgrades. I like it but...

I could see some possible water damage issues in the photos. Ask your realtor for a flood history in that area...like during hurricane Sandy. Look at the very corner of the kitchen floor, the bottom of the garage door, the bottom half of one of the bathroom doors, the white-wash coming down the outside brick from the roofline, and maybe more.

Keep in mind, you would have almost an acre of grass to mow, reseed, weed, water, etc...eek.


----------



## Knight

pamelasmithwick said:


> This home is so nice, @debodun
> 
> *$195,000
> 2 bd2 ba1,400 Square Feet*
> *2254 Hickory Hill Rd, Fonda, NY 12068*
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2254-Hickory-Hill-Rd-Fonda-NY-12068/31059484_zpid/


Did you notice it has a fire pit in the back? You know Deb & fire pits aren't compatible


----------



## Lara

debodun said:


> That's why I never got married. I kept waiting for a "better one". Finally I am almost 70 and never found the "better one".


All the Mr. Rights are taken. So now I'm looking for Mr. Wrong


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> All the Mr. Rights are taken. So now I'm looking for Mr. Wrong


Hopefully they are all taken  too lol


----------



## jujube

A lot of women look for Mr. Right, but settle for Mr. Right-Now.


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> Fonda!!! That's like 50 miles away!


Only 50 miles away


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> That's why I never got married. I kept waiting for a "better one". Finally I am almost 70 and never found the "better one".


Some things just work themselves out


----------



## Linda

I like both houses, keep looking.   You'll find the house for you one of these days.  

I wonder why so many homes in other states don't have fences around them??  Here in California we love our fences.  I wouldn't feel settled if I didn't have at lest my back yard all fenced.


----------



## Linda

Speaking of Mr Right or Mr Right Now, I got married a month after my 16th birthday.  So Deb I guess I'm more impulsive than you are.  I'd have taken that first house you offered 209 for.  I really liked it once I found out it had neighbors.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lara said:


> All the Mr. Rights are taken. So now I'm looking for Mr. Wrong


Then I have a husband you’d like-definitely Mr. Wrong.


----------



## hollydolly

pamelasmithwick said:


> This home is so nice, @debodun
> 
> *$195,000
> 2 bd2 ba1,400 Square Feet*
> *2254 Hickory Hill Rd, Fonda, NY 12068*
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2254-Hickory-Hill-Rd-Fonda-NY-12068/31059484_zpid/


 That's a _much_ nicer looking house than the other 2 that Deb has shown IMO... and soo cheap, I can't believe how cheap the houses are there !!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

RE Mr. Right. Deb, you should have been looking for Mr. _Wright_! He'd have been "right" all his life, but you could still be right for most of yours. Jussayin.


----------



## Keesha

Linda said:


> Speaking of Mr Right or Mr Right Now, I got married a month after my 16th birthday.  So Deb I guess I'm more impulsive than you are.  I'd have taken that first house you offered 209 for.  I really liked it once I found out it had neighbors.


Married @ 16??? Omg! That’s young. You’re still a kid. I hope it worked out for you.
Oh right. This is Debs house thread. 
Sorry Deb!


----------



## Knight

Linda said:


> Speaking of Mr Right or Mr Right Now, I got married a month after my 16th birthday.  So Deb I guess I'm more impulsive than you are.  I'd have taken that first house you offered 209 for.  I really liked it once I found out it had neighbors.


Deb isn't serious & doesn't seem to like neighbors, but she is stuck with the ones she has. She realizes that her present home is a disaster but wants cheap cosmetic repairs done so I'm going to go out on a limb here and say she plans on living out her days in her present home. 

I can't imagine Deb parting with 209k to buy another home when she hasn't spent money to maintain the home she inherited & lives in now. 

I hope you have a good marriage. My wife took a chance 58 years ago marrying me when she was a little past her 17th. birthday. 

Now  back to the fantasy story of Deb moving.


----------



## Linda

Knight said:


> Deb isn't serious & doesn't seem to like neighbors, but she is stuck with the ones she has. She realizes that her present home is a disaster but wants cheap cosmetic repairs done so I'm going to go out on a limb here and say she plans on living out her days in her present home.
> 
> I can't imagine Deb parting with 209k to buy another home when she hasn't spent money to maintain the home she inherited & lives in now.
> 
> I hope you have a good marriage. My wife took a chance 58 years ago marrying me when she was a little past her 17th. birthday.
> 
> Now  back to the fantasy story of Deb moving.


 You made me smile Knight.  I understand about Deb, but I enjoy living vicariously through her because she is so different than I am.  She has a good heart and is a nice person.  One of these days she'll buy a house and shock us all.  Or even go over and have a midnight chat social hour with her neighbors.  

Yes, I have had a good marriage for 55 and a half years.  Hope to get a few more years out of it before we both wear out.


----------



## Keesha

Linda said:


> You made me smile Knight.  I understand about Deb, but I enjoy living vicariously through her because she is so different than I am.  She has a good heart and is a nice person.  One of these days she'll buy a house and shock us all.  Or even go over and have a midnight chat social hour with her neighbors.
> 
> Yes, I have had a good marriage for 55 and a half years.  Hope to get a few more years out of it before we both wear out.


She’s so much different than you? You don’t have a good heart and aren’t a nice person? 

I hope and pray Deb turns around and shocks us. I think she would have put an offer in on the second house if there wasn’t an offer pending on it already.

Her offer on the first house wasn’t accepted but at least she’s still following through. I think she WILL purchase a house when the right one comes along at the right price. I just hope she doesn’t lose them all by low balling them. Her health and well being are worth more than the money she has.

Having said all that her attic was actually in pretty good shape for an old house so maybe the house can be cosmetically prettied up for a quick sale and hopefully the buyers won’t hire a house inspector.

That house in front of the river was gorgeous.
They both were. That’s an nice area considering it’s the city.

I truly hope she does meet new friends and neighbours. She could have someone explain to her how easy and accessible getting and sending money really is and that’s it’s actually safe. She’s going to need to learn this before she gets too old or she won’t have access to her money. No sense in stashing lots of money if you can’t spend it or access it. I know it’s none of my business ....
I worry ....  Lol

55 years is a long marriage Linda.


----------



## Linda

Keesha said:


> She’s so much different than you? You don’t have a good heart and aren’t a nice person?
> 
> I hope and pray Deb turns around and shocks us. I think she would have put an offer in on the second house if there wasn’t an offer pending on it already.
> 
> Her offer on the first house wasn’t accepted but at least she’s still following through. I think she WILL purchase a house when the right one comes along at the right price. I just hope she doesn’t lose them all by low balling them. Her health and well being are worth more than the money she has.
> 
> Having said all that her attic was actually in pretty good shape for an old house so maybe the house can be cosmetically prettied up for a quick sale and hopefully the buyers won’t hire a house inspector.
> 
> That house in front of the river was gorgeous.
> They both were. That’s an nice area considering it’s the city.
> 
> I truly hope she does meet new friends and neighbours. She could have someone explain to her how easy and accessible getting and sending money really is and that’s it’s actually safe. She’s going to need to learn this before she gets too old or she won’t have access to her money. No sense in stashing lots of money if you can’t spend it or access it. I know it’s none of my business ....
> I worry ....  Lol
> 
> 55 years is a long marriage Linda.



Oh my, I did word that wrong didn't I??  lol     I meant I'm impulsive and Deb isn't.  We both have good hearts.    I do think she will buy a house within the next few months, she just wants to make sure it's the right one for her and her pocketbook.


----------



## Gary O'

Linda said:


> Speaking of Mr Right



Yes, let's dwell on this a bit

Suppose he comes along.....

My imagination goes somewhere around here;


----------



## Aneeda72

Knight said:


> Deb isn't serious & doesn't seem to like neighbors, but she is stuck with the ones she has. She realizes that her present home is a disaster but wants cheap cosmetic repairs done so I'm going to go out on a limb here and say she plans on living out her days in her present home.
> 
> I can't imagine Deb parting with 209k to buy another home when she hasn't spent money to maintain the home she inherited & lives in now.
> 
> I hope you have a good marriage. My wife took a chance 58 years ago marrying me when she was a little past her 17th. birthday.
> 
> Now  back to the fantasy story of Deb moving.


I agree I don’t think she will move.  As for selling her current house, who would buy a house with a wet basement?  Not me for sure.  With all the problems her house has, and a wet basement, the land alone is the only thing worth money.


----------



## hellomimi

Gary O' said:


> Yes, let's dwell on this a bit
> 
> Suppose he comes along.....


 How nice of you @Gary O' to think of a Romeo for Deb. 

I think her outlook on life will change if she finds love...but...but...but... first, she has to be open to the idea.


----------



## debodun

I always have a tough time making decisions. I have to weigh all the pros, cons and other options. By the time I get around to do anything about it, the opportunity is gone.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I always have a tough time making decisions. I have to weigh all the pros, cons and other options. By the time I get around to do anything about it, the opportunity is gone.


Well, I can say from experience some men stick like glue


----------



## debodun

Or boogers on a doorknob.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Or boogers on a doorknob.


That too


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> I always have a tough time making decisions. I have to weigh all the pros, cons and other options. By the time I get around to do anything about it, the opportunity is gone.


There's always the age-old method to help you decide: make a list, one column for pros, one column for cons. Go with the longest list.

Or toss a coin?

From personal experience I can tell you that unloading years and years of stuff the first time was freeing, the second time was doubly freeing, the third time was triply freeing! I didn't think I could do it because I was so attached to so much stuff and was afraid that I'd feel guilty for getting rid of things that I inherited that were so precious/important to the people who left them to me.

And now? I really, truly don't miss any of the stuff. Nope. None of it. To tell the truth, it's nice to no longer be a slave to all the stuff that I thought I couldn't live without. I kept a very few "things" that had been in the family. Small things...a plate, a basket...a figurine...a music box...  And now I guard against adding stuff. My Hovel is so tiny that there's nowhere to put any more stuff than I already have. 

Be kind to yourself, Deb. Commit to making your life better, easier, more pleasant. Then do it, not because we all tell you that you should but because you deserve it.

_When you find a house that pleases you, pull the trigger and buy it._ Go shopping for furniture that you really love and have it delivered. Take your clothes and personal items, your favorite kitchen things, and your Self, and move in. 

Then take your time cleaning out the family home, sell the house for whatever you can get and be done with it. Enjoy the rest of your life.


----------



## debodun

That is good advice, GXP. Whether I can implement it may tell after I have a yard sale.

BTW - our comminity-wide garage sale has tentatively been set for September 19th.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> That is good advice, GXP. Whether I can implement it may tell after I have a yard sale.
> 
> BTW - our comminity-wide garage sale has tentatively been set for September 19th.


Pffft. September 19. Every time our HOA sets a date for a yard/garage sale, it rains. That reminds me, whatever you do, avoid a house that's in an HOA!


----------



## debodun

Mid-September in the northeast can be anything - snow to low 90s; even hurricane remnants. We are having a severe drought. Probably saving it up for that weekend.


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There's always the age-old method to help you decide: make a list, one column for pros, one column for cons. Go with the longest list.
> 
> Or toss a coin?
> 
> From personal experience I can tell you that unloading years and years of stuff the first time was freeing, the second time was doubly freeing, the third time was triply freeing! I didn't think I could do it because I was so attached to so much stuff and was afraid that I'd feel guilty for getting rid of things that I inherited that were so precious/important to the people who left them to me.
> 
> And now? I really, truly don't miss any of the stuff. Nope. None of it. To tell the truth, it's nice to no longer be a slave to all the stuff that I thought I couldn't live without. I kept a very few "things" that had been in the family. Small things...a plate, a basket...a figurine...a music box...  And now I guard against adding stuff. My Hovel is so tiny that there's nowhere to put any more stuff than I already have.
> 
> Be kind to yourself, Deb. Commit to making your life better, easier, more pleasant. Then do it, not because we all tell you that you should but because you deserve it.
> 
> _When you find a house that pleases you, pull the trigger and buy it._ Go shopping for furniture that you really love and have it delivered. Take your clothes and personal items, your favorite kitchen things, and your Self, and move in.
> 
> Then take your time cleaning out the family home, sell the house for whatever you can get and be done with it. Enjoy the rest of your life.


Yup gave most of my precious stuff to my kids already, like my wedding photo album, son didn’t want it daughter did, worthless except to the family.  Parting with my large DVD collection was really hard.  Kept my very favorite movies the rest spread between children and grandchildren.

Son got my mother”s cookbook and silverware set which will go to granddaughter.  Said he tried to clean it up once and gave up.  . I had to shine the 12 piece setting up once a week.  A lot of my stuff was broken during the recent move so that solved that issue.  Not rebuying anything.

Whatever is left, they can take a bulldozer to, except my new couch, son has already called dibs on it, lol.


----------



## debodun

I always wondered what to do with my family photo albums. The only relatives I have now are 3 aunts by marriage and 8 cousins (3 on father's side and 5 on mom's). They wouldn't be any more interested in them that I would be in theirs. Sad to think how precious these pictures were to some people at one time. My mother's younger brother was in the process of collecting family photos, sorting and categorizing them. Then he got sick and passed away last year. I know his wife doesn't have the interest or ambition to keep up with it. She's in her 80s now.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Deb, are any of the pictures 5x7 or larger, or portraits? How's this for an idea? Google the Cracker Barrel website, go to their "contact us" tab. Tell them you have old photos, old tools, odds and ends, and ask if they would be interested in buying any of them. They'll probably ask for photos. What the heck, what have you got to lose. They might say no, but they can't say yes unless you ask.


----------



## hellomimi

debodun said:


> I always have a tough time making decisions. I have to weigh all the pros, cons and other options. By the time I get around to do anything about it, the opportunity is gone.


Quit overanalyzing Deb. You're suffering from Analysis Paralysis. You've thought about it a lot, it's time to decide.

No one can force you to move but keep in mind ~ you're punishing yourself unnecessarily. For once, be kind to yourself, enjoy the next 30 yrs being happy in a nice house. It will be a huge bonus if the neighbor is a widower and wants to mingle


----------



## debodun

hellomimi said:


> You're suffering from Analysis Paralysis.



More like anal retentiveness.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

She's right, Deb. Let's all drink to mingling! Wait. Maybe you're both right. Let's all drink to that!


----------



## debodun

Yikes! If you like seltzer, iced tea and lemonade - come right over.


----------



## Knight

Deb what advice would you give to someone that is identical to you in keeping items that no one wants & living in a home that is as you describe it a disaster?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Combine the seltzer, iced tea and lemonade. You'll get a dandy combo of lemony, carbonated tea. Sounds kinda refreshing to me. Jussayin...

And think about what Knight just asked you.


----------



## hellomimi

debodun said:


> Yikes! If you like seltzer, iced tea and lemonade - come right over.


I'm in for some iced sweet tea. 

WOW! you're finally opening yourself to party?!!! SF next mission (possible) is to find Romeo Right


----------



## debodun

Yikes! One thing at a time!  I would consider myself far from a party animal, but I can be sociable if I put my mind to it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Only check out houses that are next door to single men/widowers who are named Wright.


----------



## hellomimi

debodun said:


> Yikes! One thing at a time!  I would consider myself far from a party animal, but I can be sociable if I put my mind to it.


Unbelievable Deb, I'm glad you're finally opening yourself to fun possibilities. If you have a problem spending your $, we can help you with that as well. haha

In another thread, you're looking at wedding gowns! Mamamia!!! let's find Romeo first.


----------



## Knight

Deb what advice would you give to someone that is identical to you in keeping items that no one wants & living in a home that is as you describe it a disaster?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> Yikes! One thing at a time!  I would consider myself far from a party animal, but I can be sociable if I put my mind to it.


Quick! Somebody get a lampshade before she changes her mind


----------



## debodun

How can I choose to buy another house or fix up the one I have when I can't even decide on a new mattress?


----------



## Jules

Have you had a professional appraiser come in evaluate your home and land?  The cost can often be used by you to tantalize a prospective purchaser.  They usually need one to get a mortgage.  Also, it can be used as proof of the value of your place, if they’re trying to dicker. If nothing else, you’ll know exactly what your place is worth.

I don’t know the history of your house.  Are you comparing it to similar neighbourhood places that are listed or selling.  You might be able to go to a government office and look at actual sales in your town.

The easiest evaluation is to get three quotes from realtors.  The middle one will be the most realistic.


----------



## debodun

I did have it appraised, but that was done in July 2007. Probably not valid now.


----------



## hellomimi

debodun said:


> I did have an appraiser, but that was over 10 years ago. Probably not valid now.


What's holding you from getting one again so you can sell the house and move to a nicer house? The appraisal then would be different from what it is today.


----------



## debodun

That's like saying,"What's keeping you from getting married to just any man that crosses your path?" There are many factors to be considered.


----------



## Pepper

debodun said:


> That's like saying,"What's keeping you from getting married to just any man that crosses your path?" There are many factors to be considered.


In my vast experience I have discovered that if it's a relationship you want, that's what you'll get.  Same for a house, in a way.


----------



## Gary O'

hellomimi said:


> What's holding you from getting one again


Money

Appraisals ain't all that cheap

and knowing the OP........


----------



## hellomimi

debodun said:


> That's like saying,"What's keeping you from getting married to just any man that crosses your path?" There are many factors to be considered.


Getting an appraiser cannot be compared to finding a man to marry.

For as long as you have money, you can hire an appraiser to assess your property according to your terms. They work for you. Whereas, finding a Tom, Dick or Harry at random does not guarantee they're willing and able to marry you.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> How can I choose to buy another house or fix up the one I have when I can't even decide on a new mattress?


Which is what we all have been saying, you are not going to buy another house; and you shouldn’t fix up a tear down.  Why don’t you talk to a financial planner about your options?


----------



## debodun

I just loooked on Zillow and Realtor.com for local houses for sale. And with teh filters I applied, there are only 2 and they are "pending". I then expanded my serarch to surrounding communities and found 2 - one is in a trailer park and the other is in a development.


----------



## hellomimi

Gary O' said:


> Money
> 
> Appraisals ain't all that cheap
> 
> and knowing the OP........


She paid for one a decade ago, it's possible she'd pay for one again. She didn't sell her house then, nor made necessary major repairs to keep it spic n span. It is now falling apart and she's still leaning on cosmetic repairs.


----------



## Jules

Open up your search parameters, but only within your town.  Drive past the places that are for sale.  See what $X gets for the money.  Look at the photos of every listing.  Learn your market.

Go to Open Houses.  Again, you have to know the market.


----------



## Jules

Do you still have cats?  The odour seems to have been a major problem.


----------



## debodun

No, my last cat passed this past November. No more litter boxes, but the odor is probably still in the carpets. I don't smell it, but that because I am probably so used to it. I do have a new boiler furnace and electric box since the evaluation.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> How can I choose to buy another house or fix up the one I have when I can't even decide on a new mattress?


Make a list with pros and cons. Buy house. Have mattress shipped to new home. Leave old mattress in old house when you move. Call 1-800-Got-Junk and have them clear out old house.

Just FYI...five years ago I took a chance and bought a Tuft & Needle mattress. I've never regretted it, and I haven't gotten up in the morning with a backache in those five years.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I just loooked on Zillow and Realtor.com for local houses for sale. And with teh filters I applied, there are only 2 and they are "pending". I then expanded my serarch to surrounding communities and found 2 - one is in a trailer park and the other is in a development.


You might love a trailer park, lots of people to “watch”


----------



## Keesha

debodun said:


> That's like saying,"What's keeping you from getting married to just any man that crosses your path?" There are many factors to be considered.


Oh no it’s not.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> That's like saying,"What's keeping you from getting married to just any man that crosses your path?" There are many factors to be considered.


Sounds to me like you spend too much time considering other factors...there you go with the analysis paralysis again. You already know the "factors." Don't be a "ya but"-er. Ya, but...I can't because (fill in the blank) or Ya, but...I won't because (fill in the blank).


----------



## Pepper

Not making a decision IS a decision.  The consequences are what was decided upon originally, but wasn't able to claim as the desired outcome.


----------



## Jules

Plan ahead.  Whatever your health is now, there’s no doubt it will decline.  It may be sooner than expected.  Get yourself into a safe position while you can.  (This is advice I’m giving myself.)


----------



## debodun

Saw this today on Zillow. Opinions?

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/709-Park-Ave-Mechanicville-NY-12118/32401458_zpid/


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> Saw this today on Zillow. Opinions?
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/709-Park-Ave-Mechanicville-NY-12118/32401458_zpid/


Wow! The price is so low, and it looks very nice. Nice park nearby


----------



## debodun

Well a park can be where teenage gangs congregate at night.  Also, I don't see any showerhead in the bathtub. I only take showers.


----------



## hollydolly

I think those stairs to the basement are too steep for you


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I think those stairs to the basement are too steep for you


 
Good point.  *Plan very far ahead.* 

If the shower isn’t right for you, you don’t want to be changing new plumbing.  

Are there any new subdivisions going in that are geared towards seniors.  Buy while it’s being built and make it exactly what you want and will need.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> Well a park can be where teenage gangs congregate at night.  Also, I don't see any showerhead in the bathtub. I only take showers.


I think there is a showerhead on the wall above the tile/surround. 
Holly is right, the basement stairs do look quite steep.


----------



## Knight

Pinky said:


> Wow! The price is so low, and it looks very nice. Nice park nearby


Check these out if you think the price is low.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/106-Helen-St-Johnstown-PA-15905/124486943_zpid/

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/323-Diamond-Blvd-Johnstown-PA-15905/78554119_zpid/

 Where I die makes no difference. Dead is dead. Where I live makes no difference if I'm living off investments & Soc. Sec. as an added income.  If I was single with no ties to a particular place I'd be looking for the best buy for my money.

As for the Ops question. Looks clean but with laundry in the basement the up & down as you get older can be tiring. Price I guess goes with the area but is not what I'd want to spend that much on even if buying for cash. 

Living in N.J. Penna. California, Florida, & Puerto Rico & each time buying a home. Moving to suit our circumstances is probably why living where I was born has no appeal to me.


----------



## Pepper

@Knight 
The second house you listed is 95 years old!  From the frying pan into the fire!


----------



## C'est Moi

Pepper said:


> @Knight
> The second house you listed is 95 years old!  From the frying pan into the fire!


Really?  That house appears to have been cared for and has extensive renovations.   Not in the same league as the "frying pan."


----------



## Keesha

C'est Moi said:


> Really?  That house appears to have been cared for and has extensive renovations.   Not in the same league as the "frying pan."


Completely agree. I thought it was an especially fine house for the price too. 
Up here a house like that would be around $450,000 to $475,000


----------



## Linda

debodun said:


> I always wondered what to do with my family photo albums. The only relatives I have now are 3 aunts by marriage and 8 cousins (3 on father's side and 5 on mom's). They wouldn't be any more interested in them that I would be in theirs. Sad to think how precious these pictures were to some people at one time. My mother's younger brother was in the process of collecting family photos, sorting and categorizing them. Then he got sick and passed away last year. I know his wife doesn't have the interest or ambition to keep up with it. She's in her 80s now.


Deb there are people who collect and love old black and white photos.  I once saw a documentary about an old photo sale, sort of like an indoor flea market and I was shocked at how many people collect them and pay good money for them.  

I hate to think of all the things that are just thrown in the trash when someone passes away and relatives don't want their photos, notebooks, etc.


----------



## Knight

Pepper said:


> @Knight
> The second house you listed is 95 years old!  From the frying pan into the fire!


I guess you are serious. Did you notice the exterior wasn't falling apart. Or the interior didn't have the ceiling with a gaping hole over the stove in the kitchen. No mention of horrendous smell of cat urine either. I don't know how you can compare the home Deb lives in to what is for sale in the one you mention. 

To each their own in what they perceive as value for money spent.

 BTW not likely Deb will move. Going from a no mortgage run down wreck of a home to the potential of shelling out $1400.00 a month to upgrade to a home where her health won't be at risk, IMO not likely to happen.


----------



## debodun

I called the agent that listed that house and left a message. She called back this morning. Right away she starting in about "It's a seller's market right now" and people have to move fast if they want to buy. Some houses are getting 20% above the asking price right now because the market is so hot here. 

I felt I was being pressured into making a quick decision to put my house up for sale and buy that one right away or I would lose a great opportunity. I am not a person that can make quick decisions, especially about something as important as home buying.


----------



## debodun

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...-Route-76_Mechanicville_NY_12118_M32283-55672

Open house on Saturday!


----------



## Aneeda72

Surprise me, buy a new house


----------



## hollydolly

I think it has  lovely Kerbside appeal.... double garage which is great.. large enough for one  to be very comfortable.. but if it was me I'd have to rip that kitchen and bathroom straight out ...


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...-Route-76_Mechanicville_NY_12118_M32283-55672
> 
> Open house on Saturday!


It wouldn't be my choice if I were in your shoes, Deb.


----------



## debodun

Aunt Marg said:


> It wouldn't be my choice if I were in your shoes, Deb.


 Would you care to elaborate on that statement?


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> I'd have to rip that kitchen and bathroom straight out ...



What doesn't appeal to you? Compared to what I have now, they look luxurious.


----------



## Pinky

Lots of space in that house, Deb. Don't know about the kitchen cabinets, but that's a bit of nit-picking on my part.

I like what appears to be double-closets in the bedrooms.


----------



## debodun

What's with the cabinets?


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Would you care to elaborate on that statement?


I see extra additional monies needed to finish up tidying the place, and so liken this selection to what you already have, in that work is required.


----------



## Pinky

Just a lot of wood .. cabinets & floors, but it's just personal preference. It's a nice house with lots of space on one level. Just what you need.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Would you care to elaborate on that statement?


Do think you should look a little more, Deb.

I feel strongly that a better home awaits you.


----------



## hollydolly

I don't disagree that the kitchen looks a ton better than what you have now Deb...and certainly if you don't mind that very old fashioned look then it's probably ready to move straight into... just me... I couldn''t live with those cabinets or the floors


----------



## debodun

What does everyone have against wood?


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> What does everyone have against wood?


I love the wood floors, Deb, but would have been nice to see the kitchen more current, more modern.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> What does everyone have against wood?


it's not wood per se... it's just all that old fashioned style of wood...


----------



## debodun

This is my kitchen - country antique. I am one step away from having a hand pump on the kitchen sink.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> This is my kitchen - country antique. I am one step away from having a hand pump on the kitchen sink.
> 
> View attachment 128586


yes...however that _style._.is very fashionable now.... ( seriously) albeit new


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> it's not wood per se... it's just all that old fashioned style of wood...



I guess I am not up to date on wood styles.


----------



## Pinky

I'm just used to ceramic tiles in kitchens. However, it's just a personal choice. Looking at it from another perspective, tiles are hard on the joints.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I guess I am not up to date on wood styles.


the fact remains that this is down to individual taste.. and if that house suits you..then there's absolutely no reason for you to turn it down based on our dislikes of it...


----------



## debodun

I looked at some modern kitchen styles here. To me everything looks flat and uninteresting...no character.

https://www.hgtv.com/design/remodel/kitchen-remodel/kitchen-cabinet-styles-and-trends-pictures


----------



## win231

Find out if the neighbors have fire pits or yard sales.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> This is my kitchen - country antique. I am one step away from having a hand pump on the kitchen sink.
> 
> View attachment 128586


Wow! What a stunning kitchen!

I'll bet for $11K - $15K you could gut that kitchen, have all new (everything), while still preserving the look, and you'd be in YOUR home.

Just think, a nice lit-glass backsplash, fresh new countertops, soft-close cupboard and cabinet doors, upgraded LED lighting, new flooring, but still embracing the country look.


----------



## debodun

The biggest drawbacks for me would be that it's so isolated out in the country and probably has a well and septic system. Bu then again, it's a toss-up - live where there public water and sewer and close to things, or live near people that may not behave in a manner I approve.


----------



## Pinky

Your tastes seem to run to traditional .. and you should go for what appeals to you, not anyone else.


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## debodun

Aunt Marg said:


> I'll bet for $11K - $15K you could gut that kitchen, have all new (everything), while still preserving the look, and you'd be in YOUR home.
> 
> Just think, a nice lit-glass backsplash, fresh new countertops, soft-close cupboard and cabinet doors, upgraded LED lighting, new flooring, but still embracing the country look.



Is that all?   My kitchen is just the tip of the iceberg - every room needs something as well as the exterior.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Minus the island...


----------



## debodun

See...I don't particularly care for islands in the kitchen. One house I looked at a few years ago had what they call a galley kitchen. I could hardly turn around in it. I'd be banging my hips on everything. One other had such a large kitchen, I'd need a taxi to get from the sink to the stove.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Is that all?   My kitchen is just the tip of the iceberg - every room needs something as well as the exterior.


Kitchens and bathrooms are the most expensive rooms to do.


----------



## debodun

And those are the big selling points, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> See...I don't particularly care for islands in the kitchen. One house I looked at a few years ago had what they call a galley kitchen. I could hardly turn around in it. I'd be banging my hips on everything. One other had such a large kitchen, I'd need a taxi to get from the sink to the stove.


No island, Deb.

I'm just throwing everything at you that I can to help give you inspiration at every turn. Ideas, ideas, ideas... 

I'd feel bad if I didn't pull-out all the stops on this.


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## debodun

Sometimes things look different in person than in a photo.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Sometimes things look different in person than in a photo.


Got to start somewhere.


----------



## Pepper

I loved the kitchen.  I liked the wood, but I had to laugh that the toilet seat was also wood.


----------



## Jules

How about this one that just listed on Tuckers Lane.  

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/10-Tuckers-Ln_Mechanicville_NY_12118_M31691-79987

It’s brick and in the town.  I’d like you to have a huge garage for your sales.  

With the other one, I’d be worried about safety being in the country.  Fine now, but no one’s health last forever.


----------



## Aneeda72

To repeat myself, Deb is not moving.


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> To repeat myself, Deb is not moving.


@ClassicRockr talked about moving to Colorado from Jacksonville for years.  Everyone teased him, said he'd never move.  He moved.  Moral to the story?  Who knows?


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> @ClassicRockr talked about moving to Colorado from Jacksonville for years.  Everyone teased him, said he'd never move.  He moved.  Moral to the story?  Who knows?


Deb knows, Deb knows that she is not moving.


----------



## debodun

Went to the open house. I asked the agent what was the condition of the roof. He said it was probably due to be re-roofed. Then I tried the bathroom sink for water. No water came out, but the handle came off. I asked if the water was shut off. The agent didn't know. Neither did he know when the septic had been serviced last. The I asked about the laundry room. It was just a closet space off the kitchen and no appliances in it - I'd have to supply my own as well as a refrigerator. The agent said that the owners had been renting it out since 2005. It looks a lot shabbier in person that it does in the website photos, plus it's a lot farther out in the country than I had thought.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Went to the open house. I asked the agent what was the condition of the roof. He said it was probably due to be re-roofed. Then I tried the bathroom sink for water. No water came out, but the handle came off. I asked if the water was shut off. The agent didn't know. Neither did he know when the septic had been serviced last. The I asked about the laundry room. It was just a closet space off the kitchen and no appliances in it - I'd have to supply my own as well as a refrigerator. The agent said that the owners had been renting it out since 2005. It looks a lot shabbier in person that it does in the website photos, plus it's a lot farther out in the country than I had thought.


Good, scratch it off the list, Deb.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> This is my kitchen - country antique. I am one step away from having a hand pump on the kitchen sink.
> 
> View attachment 128586


Deb,

I like your kitchen!

I wouldn't change anything just get rid of the clutter, give it a scrub, and a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> This is my kitchen - country antique. I am one step away from having a hand pump on the kitchen sink.
> 
> View attachment 128586


LOL.  When I was around 10,  I was watching an episode of "The Rifleman."  I remember thinking, "What is that big iron thing next to the kitchen sink?"
Then "Lucas" start washing dishes & he pumped water into the sink, then I understood about our water being under constant pressure so we just move a lever to get it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> I like your kitchen!
> 
> I wouldn't change anything just get rid of the clutter, give it a scrub, and a fresh coat of paint.


 I’d toss the stove and get a new one-that much grease nearly impossible to get off.  And the cabinets over the stove might be too low for current code.  It will be a fine kitchen for one person once it’s cleaned, repainted, updated, and de-cluttered.

We had those type of cabinets.  You can sand them down and repaint them.  They will turn out fine.


----------



## debodun

Form the realtors that have looked at my house, I've noticed a trend. The men tend to say it's a tear-down. The women think with a little spit and polish, it would be a showplace. I wonder at the gender discrepancy.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Form the realtors that have looked at my house, I've noticed a trend. The men tend to say it's a tear-down. The women think with a little spit and polish, it would be a showplace. I wonder at the gender discrepancy.


The woman are more sensitive to your feelings.


----------



## Knight

debodun said:


> Form the realtors that have looked at my house, I've noticed a trend. The men tend to say it's a tear-down. The women think with a little spit and polish, it would be a showplace. I wonder at the gender discrepancy.


Did the women offer how much it would cost to pay for the spit & polish?


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Form the realtors that have looked at my house, I've noticed a trend. The men tend to say it's a tear-down. The women think with a little spit and polish, it would be a showplace. I wonder at the gender discrepancy.


Personally, I'd go with the "little spit and polish" approach and stay right where you are, Deb.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Marg said:


> Personally, I'd go with the "little spit and polish" approach and stay right where you are, Deb.


Deb will stay where she is, IMO, but the house needs more than a little spit and polish. But, it’s ok, that Deb stays there.  I still pull up pictures of the house I grew up in and look at it.  It has changed very little.  Looking at the house reminds me of the good and the bad that happened there.

It keeps my internal child in balance.

In all seriousness, Deb‘s life appears to be intertwined with her house as, like most of us, she did not leave when she was younger.  @debodun why did you never leave?-or did you leave and return?


----------



## debodun

The house I grew up in, my parents sold when they bought this one in 1975. There was never any reason to leave it.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> The house I grew up in, my parents sold when they bought this one in 1975. There was never any reason to leave it.


Where you living with your parents when that house was sold?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> Deb will stay where she is, IMO, but the house needs more than a little spit and polish. But, it’s ok, that Deb stays there.  I still pull up pictures of the house I grew up in and look at it.  It has changed very little.  Looking at the house reminds me of the good and the bad that happened there.
> 
> It keeps my internal child in balance.
> 
> In all seriousness, Deb‘s life appears to be intertwined with her house as, like most of us, she did not leave when she was younger.  @debodun why did you never leave?-or did you leave and return?


I find it to be such a bitter-sweet memory for me, looking at pictures of my childhood homes.

On one hand, it's so nice to know that they're still standing, but on the other-hand, I still see myself playing outside, I see my baby siblings toddling around, I hear laughing, crying, singing, I can still smell the smells that made those homes feel like homes.

I can still see my mom in the kitchen, baking, cooking, and sitting at the table playing cards, writing letters to family, and planning and budgeting the household expenses for the week.

In many ways it's as if I'm visiting ghosts of the past. So haunting to me.


----------



## debodun

Aneeda72 said:


> Where you living with your parents when that house was sold?



Yes


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Marg said:


> I find it to be such a bitter-sweet memory for me, looking at pictures of my childhood homes.
> 
> On one hand, it's so nice to know that they're still standing, but on the other-hand, I still see myself playing outside, I see my baby siblings toddling around, I hear laughing, crying, singing, I can still smell the smells that made those homes feel like homes.
> 
> I can still see my mom in the kitchen, baking, cooking, and sitting at the table playing cards, writing letters to family, and planning and budgeting the household expenses for the week.
> 
> In many ways it's as if I'm visiting ghosts of the past. So haunting to me.


Yes, it is haunting, but as we grow older we look back. I lived in that house only 10 years, but they were my school years and I have very many memories from that time which I want to remember and memories which I am forced to remember.

My dog Prince who loved me and his dog house where I hid.  My half sister who I only knew for three years while living in that house.  My grandparents who visited from Kansas, and on and on.  The good memories that pour from that house and remind me that it was not a house of horrors but just a house where good and bad memories live.

I can leave the ghosts of the past there and, yet, remember the bitter and the sweet.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Yes


Oh, Deb, you should have mentioned this before, I don’t ever remembering you mentioning this.  Why did you never leave?


----------



## debodun

I tried several times, but my parents threw up roadblocks. One time I looked at an apartment in Albany and came home and told my mom I was moving out. She called up the landlord and threatened him and locked me in my room overnight. She said the next day that I couldn't move out until she thought I was ready. I guess she never thought that.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I tried several times, but my parents threw up roadblocks. One time I looked at an apartment in Albany and came home and told my mom I was moving out. She called up the landlord and threatened him and locked me in my room overnight. She said the next day that I couldn't move out until she thought I was ready. I guess he never thought that.


WOW, just wow.  This explains so much.  Thanks for sharing.  In order to leave the house, you will need therapy, IMO, because you are tied to that house in so many ways.  I am no therapist, but even I can see that letting the house fall in such disrepair is a blow struck against your mother.

You need to leave that house, Deb.  If you were my sister, I would say this to you, you need to leave that house, but with the support of a therapist and get the life you deserve.


----------



## debodun

Well, I do want to get out, but for much more mundane reasons - 1) it is getting more than I can handle in yard work and maintenance and swindling contractors. 2) It is just too large for an single woman who's almost 70 and climbing the 16 stairs.

 I have no emotional attachment to the house - it's just a brick box where I keep my stuff.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Well, I do want to get out, but for much more mundane reasons - 1) it is getting more than I can handle in yard work and maintenance and swindling contractors. 2) It is just too large for an single woman who's almost 70 and climbing the 16 stairs.
> 
> I have no emotional attachment to the house - it's just a brick box where I keep my stuff.


Exactly, I so believe that and I can’t climb stairs anymore.


----------



## Knight

Cheap spit
Upgrading the electrical.

Cheap polish
Repair to the roof, brick work, plumbing, kitchen ceiling, walls after electrical upgrade, windows & window sills, the ground around the foundation to keep water from entering the basement, painting, kitchen cabinets replacement due to years of cooking oils damaging the exterior of those cabinets.

Getting out to someplace new would probably be more than you can handle after not experiencing life beyond that brick box. Dumping everything and living in one of these is something we've been thinking about for our last years. I can't imagine you ever considering a last of life adventure.
https://www.rvcountry.com/product/used-2017-thor-motor-coach-ace-29-dot-3-1330553-9


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> Well, I do want to get out, but for much more mundane reasons - 1) it is getting more than I can handle in yard work and maintenance and swindling contractors. 2) It is just too large for an single woman who's almost 70 and climbing the 16 stairs.
> 
> I have no emotional attachment to the house - it's just a brick box where I keep my stuff.


Very logical thinking.  You know what you’re capable of and what you need.  Bottom line, it has no emotional attachment.


----------



## Aneeda72

Knight said:


> Cheap spit
> Upgrading the electrical.
> 
> Cheap polish
> Repair to the roof, brick work, plumbing, kitchen ceiling, walls after electrical upgrade, windows & window sills, the ground around the foundation to keep water from entering the basement, painting, kitchen cabinets replacement due to years of cooking oils damaging the exterior of those cabinets.
> 
> Getting out to someplace new would probably be more than you can handle after not experiencing life beyond that brick box. Dumping everything and living in one of these is something we've been thinking about for our last years. I can't imagine you ever considering a last of life adventure.
> https://www.rvcountry.com/product/used-2017-thor-motor-coach-ace-29-dot-3-1330553-9


This is what I want as well, but not husband.  Even a small motor home would be fine with me.  If only he would loose weight he would see it would be great.

As for Deb, without therapy, I believe you are right.


----------



## StarSong

Most people are emotionally attached to houses they've lived in for a long time.  I have no resistance to moving despite having some attachment to the house.  Humans are typically hard wired to prefer the familiar to the unfamiliar.  

That said, I've lived in three different states and in 15 different houses or apartments (11 of them when I was ages 18-30), so any possible trepidation about moving was wiped out long ago. 

Deb, I think you DO have an attachment to that house or at least a fear of moving.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Most people are emotionally attached to houses they've lived in for a long time.  I have no resistance to moving despite having some attachment to the house.  Humans are typically hard wired to prefer the familiar to the unfamiliar.
> 
> That said, I've lived in three different states and in 15 different houses or apartments (11 of them when I was ages 18-30), so any possible trepidation about moving was wiped out long ago.
> 
> Deb, I think you DO have an attachment to that house or at least a fear of moving.


I agree with a fear of moving, a fear of leaving that house.  The attachment issues, she is either unaware or it’s a negative attachment.  Due to the state of the house I think it’s a negative attachment.


----------



## debodun

You can speculate all you like on the relationship I have with the house. I am near the *house I lived in growing up and hardly ever drive by*. I did have to at a few years ago when I was delivering meals-on-wheels to someone in that neighborhood.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> You can speculate all you like on the relationship I have with the house. I am near the *house I lived in growing up and hardly ever drive by*. I did have to at a few years ago when I was delivering meals-on-wheels to someone in that neighborhood.


We are talking about your current house that you live in, not the house where you grew up and was sold.  The house we grow up in is a childhood memory house.


----------



## Pepper

Deb is coming here for help.  She's a single woman, like myself, with no one to bounce around ideas and speculations.

The psychoanalytical stuff going on is too much, IMO.  We may be smart due to experiences we've had, but except for Shalimar, we're not licensed professionals.  Telling someone how they feel when they are objecting to the description is presumptuous and possibly insulting.  IMO, of course.


----------



## StarSong

@Pepper, you're right, of course.  On the other hand, when the same questions and speculations are posted often, and good advice is offered but none is acted on, one has to wonder what deeper issues might be afoot.


----------



## Knight

I think Deb has me on ignore because I've been pointing out the negatives of living in what she herself has described as a disaster of a home. Like others I think I've offered some constructive advice that has been ignored. 

 Posting that she is almost 70 & living as she describes,  Deb's recent reveal about how her parents controlled her plus other revelations in her posts has me feeling really sorry for her. The hoarding, distrust of neighbors & repair people [handymen] all indicative living at home under her parents control. 


Reading her various posts was like a light bulb moment into what a great life my wife & I have experienced. I won't be posting anymore about her home since it could be causing her to feel bad.


----------



## RadishRose

I think Deb, you keep on regardless of the help given because-

You Need Attention.  

You  no longer have the Meals On Wheels to occupy you and your church isn't fulfilling your needs. It's tough living alone.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Deb is coming here for help.  She's a single woman, like myself, with no one to bounce around ideas and speculations.
> 
> The psychoanalytical stuff going on is too much, IMO.  We may be smart due to experiences we've had, but except for Shalimar, we're not licensed professionals.  Telling someone how they feel when they are objecting to the description is presumptuous and possibly insulting.  IMO, of course.


 Nothing I have said is meant to be presumptuous or insulting, but merely to help Deb.  Maybe I should point out that I am the only one who cared enough to ask her certain questions.  I am not a therapist.  But I have a lot of life experiences.

I notice that my son wanted to go on vacation, badly, but when on vacation he worried constantly about what was happening at the group home.  At the last vacation we had to return early due to the stress he experienced, we can no longer take him with us.

This led to a connection between his actions and Debs actions.  Wanting to go, but unable to.  People, unless they have had therapy, may not be aware of their true feelings about issues. Suggesting Deb have therapy, to sort out her feelings, is appropriate , IMO.  After all, I have had therapy.  Nothing wrong with therapy except the cost.


----------



## Knight

Pepper said:


> Deb is coming here for help.  She's a single woman, like myself, with no one to bounce around ideas and speculations.
> 
> The psychoanalytical stuff going on is too much, IMO.  We may be smart due to experiences we've had, but except for Shalimar, we're not licensed professionals.  Telling someone how they feel when they are objecting to the description is presumptuous and possibly insulting.  IMO, of course.


I think everyone understands that. But when help is offered and rejected/deflected bouncing ideas & speculations brings out ideas & speculations from posters like me. 

If Shalimar has been following the various threads posted by Deb may she would offer an opinion n whether or not Deb should seek professional help. I think it's pretty standard for opinions to vary on an international forum not all opinions being sympathetic due to life experiences.


----------



## Jules

Good grief.  Deb is analyzing a life changing decision.  She asked for opinions for her house, not for her personality.  Some of us like to do things more slowly than others.  All she asked for was advice on places.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Good grief.  Deb is analyzing a life changing decision.  She asked for opinions for her house, not for her personality.  Some of us like to do things more slowly than others.  All she asked for was advice on places.


What do you mean “life changing decision” on her house?  We have all looked at the pictures of her house.  There is no decision on her house because her house is dangerous and she needs to move or fix it up.  The house is toxic.  She will have to move out while it is fixed.

We all love/like Deb and are concerned for her health and safety.  Anyone’s impatient comes from concern for her safety and welfare.  We have all been, decision wise, where she is.  Unable to decide a major decision, and therefore, we seek help and opinions from others.

Once she posted pictures of her kitchen that picture IMO, became an outcry for help of any kind.  I recognize her bravery and desperation in starting this thread and posting pictures of her house.  Since she has no family to speak of that I know of, and possibly no close friends, we are her family.

She has asked her forum family for help.  We are trying to help.  She cannot afford “to be slow”, due to the condition of the house and approaching winter.  IMO.


----------



## debodun

Calm down peeps...not worth starting a spat over!


----------



## Knight

Jules said:


> Good grief.  Deb is analyzing a life changing decision.  She asked for opinions for her house, not for her personality.  Some of us like to do things more slowly than others.  All she asked for was advice on places.


One advice given was to contact either Lowes or Home Depot to see if either could offer a general contractor to look at all the repairs needed to get an estimate of what it would cost to renovate her home. Deb was looking at homes for 200k which she claims she could pay cash for. A free estimate to get a total cost to compare renovation to moving was ignored. 

Offering advice is what she was/is looking for & many including myself have done so out of compassion for her.


----------



## Remy

When I was here before, I remember your trials with that house and all the possesions in it. It's really hard to make decisions alone. People can have more confidence when there are two people making a decision together.


----------



## debodun

That house I looked at a few months ago is back on the market. I wonder why? Now it's for sale "by owner".

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/25-Brickyard-Rd-Mechanicville-NY-12118/83945603_zpid/


----------



## Lewkat

Call and ask, Deb.


----------



## debodun

I sent an email to the realtor that showed it to me. Haven't heard back, but nor surprised being Sunday.


----------



## StarSong

Looks like it didn't sell in October so the owner dropped the price from $249K to $235K.


----------



## debodun

I heard back from the owner. He said he took it off the market for a while, but the price is still non-negotiable. Could it be that people know about the big tract housing project going in across the street?


----------



## Pepper

What a coincidence!  Was thinking of you and different houses just this morning and was wondering if you are still interested!


----------



## Pepper

debodun said:


> I sent an email to the realtor that showed it to me. Haven't heard back, but nor surprised being *Sunday.*


Isn't Sunday one of their busy days?


----------



## debodun

This just came on the market. I thought it looked familiar, I've actually been in it. I used to deliver meals to the woman that lived there. I know she went into assisted care a while back, but hadn't heard she passed. It's in my price range and it's one-level.

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/587-Hudson-Ave_Stillwater_NY_12170_M32153-49858


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> This just came on the market. I thought it looked familiar, I've actually been in it. I used to deliver meals to the woman that lived there. I know she went into assisted care a while back, but hadn't heard she passed. It's in my price range and it's one-level.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/587-Hudson-Ave_Stillwater_NY_12170_M32153-49858


No handrails on the basement stairs so out of code.  They would have to bring that up to code.  I like it.


----------



## debodun

Always appreciate input. I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's a nice house but I would pass on it.

A house on a corner lot is nice because you have one less neighbor to deal with but you also have twice as much sidewalk to shovel and maintain.

I also like the river view but I wouldn't want to pay taxes and have to maintain the river frontage because it would be of no use to me.  I would also be concerned about flooding.

Finally, if you do choose to buy it ask what the taxes will be under a new assessment based on the sales price.  It looks like the existing taxes may double when the property is reassessed.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun

You couldn't tell from the photos, but it's across the street, so some distance from the river, and elevated (sheer 100 foot shale bank there, so I expect no one expects anyone to maintain it). The basement didn't look too bad like there was ever a flood. That's one of the first thing I look for. Good suggestion about the taxes. Thanks, Aunt Bea.


----------



## hollydolly

of course you know I can't comment on anything to do with the sale or conditions that have to be met in the USA on house sales Deb, but I just want to say, that I think it looks like a very easy to maintain home, also that the view from the house looks beautiful of the Hudson river, I see you're right on the border ( I looked it up on street views)... what about the traffic though..it seems like quite a busy road, would that be annoying to you...  ?


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> That house I looked at a few months ago is back on the market. I wonder why? Now it's for sale "by owner".
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/25-Brickyard-Rd-Mechanicville-NY-12118/83945603_zpid/


Wow, wow, wow... do I EVER love this one, Deb!


----------



## debodun

It on the same street, about a quarter of a mile south. I am used to the traffic.

Hose for sale is red circle, my house is yellow circle.


----------



## Jules

Nice.  Are you going to see it soon.  

I’d sure enjoy being able to see the river.


----------



## debodun

I contacted the real estate angent that showed me the house on Brickyard Rd. Awaiting his reply.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> I contacted the real estate angent that showed me the house on Brickyard Rd. Awaiting his reply.


Would love to see you get that house, Deb!


----------



## debodun

I looked up the taxes. The full market value is less that $133K.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> I looked up the taxes. The full market value is less that $133K.
> 
> View attachment 144964


Is that for Brickyard Rd?


----------



## debodun

No, the one on Hudson Ave. When you said you'd love to see me get that house, did you mean the Brickyard one? I am no longer interested in that one because a big housing tract project is going in soon across the street.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> No, the one on Hudson Ave.


What about the home on Brickyard Rd, have you looked into that one and got the goods on it?


----------



## debodun

See above message


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> No, the one on Hudson Ave. When you said yiu'd love to see me get that house, did you mean the Brickyard one? I am no longer interested in that one because a big housing tract project is going in soon across the street.


Sigh... what a shame.


----------



## RadishRose

The carpeting has to come up. It looks water damaged....was there a leak? From where? Not enough kitchen cabs. LR window doesn't look like thermal pane (?). I would look up the history of flooding of that river. The BR floors also need refinishing. It's cute but IMO, not worth the asking price.


----------



## debodun

Good observations, RR. some of those pics look staged. That wasn't the furniture I remember being there and I'm sure it doesn't go with the house. Probably brought it in just for the showings. I wonder what's under that small rug in the LR?


----------



## Tish

Oh wow, that is pretty and on the water.


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> Good observations, RR. some of those pics look staged. That wasn't the furniture I remember being there and I'm sure it doesn't go with the house. Probably brought it in just for the showings. I wonder what's under that small rug in the LR?


I thought about that rug, too.


----------



## Jules

Perhaps there’s wood under the LR & hallway.  You’d expect that since it’s in the bedrooms.  Might be a moot point if there’s been water damage on the carpet.  

Radish Rose has a good point about lack of cupboards in the kitchen.  Also the non-thermal windows could be an issue.  You’d need to check what the annual costs are for electric heat.


----------



## debodun

I did some comps on other small houses that sold recently in this community and the average price per sq ft was $158. If I applied that to this house, the asking price should be $142,000. I know the agent is going to say, you can't compare those other houses to this. The why do realtors do comps? With carpeting and the other issues people have pointed out, what would you think a fair offer would be?


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> With carpeting and the other issues people have pointed out, what would you think a fair offer would be?


The better question is, with all the issues you're talking about, why would you want to tender an offer?  You're in a house now that needs a lot of work and you have no appetite for getting that done.  What makes you think your temperament would change in a different house?  
*
One of the most useful life strategies is to know thyself. *


----------



## Pepper

A waterfront property with views commands a larger price.  You know that already.


----------



## Pepper

Around where I live, it's not the house you're buying, it's the lot it's on.  Good views?  Convenient?  Near the subway? or bus stop?


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> The better question is, with all the issues you're talking about, why would you want to tender an offer?  You're in a house now that needs a lot of work and you have no appetite for getting that done.  What makes you think your temperament would change in a different house.
> 
> *One of the most useful life strategies is to know thyself. *


It's a smaller house on a smaller lot and, in general, looks better than the one I have now.


----------



## RadishRose

I couldn't possibly guess at an offer without an inspection; ages of roof, electrical and furnace, but a far cry from 209K.

Does the cellar seem dry? Is there a sump-pump in it? I worry about that river. It seems more like a risk to me than a desirable waterfront property.


----------



## debodun

I am seeing it Wednesday - will have more info then.


----------



## Jules

Again RadishRose is bringing up good points. It would be helpful to put all of these things on your inspection list for any house you go into.

A good estate agent should be calling you when nice homes in your price range come up.  Is he working hard for you?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Deb

Regarding the 587 Hudson Ave property in Stillwater, my husband took a look at the pictures and pointed out to me the dark discoloration between the poured concrete basement floor and concrete walls, which dear husband is 99% certain is wetness/moisture related to either a recent water issue in the basement, or multiple water issues in the basement that have been present for a number of years.

Related to my personal opinion of the home, I would bow-out. The windows are old, the carpeting is worn and dated, and in my opinion it's well overpriced at $209,900.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> It's a smaller house on a smaller lot and, in general, looks better than the one I have now.


Well most anything is a step up compared to your house, but would you let this house fall into more disrepair or keep it up?  That’s the question.  Houses are worth what the market will bear.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> A good estate agent should be calling you when nice homes in your price range come up.  Is he working hard for you?



The one that is showing me the Hudson Ave home is the same that showed me the one on Brickyard Rd.  He had contacted me about another one which I dismissed right away due to the small kitchen.

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/32-Russell-Dr_Stillwater_NY_12170_M39115-20710

His plaint is always the same  - "This house will sell fast." I almost feel like that is a subtle form of pressure to make up my mind quickly. Estate agents aren't concerned about a client's happiness, they just want to sell and get their commissions. Funny how the Brickyard Rd and Russell Dr houses are still for sale.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> The one that is showing me the Hudson Ave home is the same that showed me the one on Brickyard Rd.  He had contacted me about another one which I dismissed right away due to the small kitchen.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/32-Russell-Dr_Stillwater_NY_12170_M39115-20710
> 
> His plaint is always the same  - "This house will sell fast." I almost feel like that is a subtle form of pressure to make up my mind quickly. Estate agents aren't concerned about a client's happiness, they just want to sell and get their commissions. Funny how the Brickyard Rd and Russell Dr houses are still for sale.


Houses sell really fast in my area, but you are so right the agents just want the commission.  When we bought this house we unfortunately had a really lame agent, we got the house for 255,000 and OUR agent remarked that it should have sold for at least 300,000.

I was like so you want us to have to pay more?  She was horrific in so many ways and I told her the only reason I was letting her sell me a house was because she had a contract with us, and my husband was in a hurry.  Otherwise I’d waited the contract out.


----------



## debodun

Aunt Marg said:


> Deb
> 
> Regarding the 587 Hudson Ave property in Stillwater, my husband took a look at the pictures and pointed out to me the dark discoloration between the poured concrete basement floor and concrete walls, which dear husband is 99% certain is wetness/moisture related to either a recent water issue in the basement, or multiple water issues in the basement that have been present for a number of years.


That basement, compared to mine, is the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> That basement, compared to mine, is the Sahara Desert.


I do understand your point, Deb, but that doesn't make the purchase right.

Don't move from one problem and into another.

A wet basement is a problem basement.


----------



## debodun

The sellers probably aren't going to be very flexible on the selling price since it has just come on the market. All I can do, if I am still interested after seeing  it, is t make what I feel is a reasonable offer. See message #219


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> The sellers probably aren't going to be very flexible on the selling price since it has just come on the market. All I can do, if I am still interested after seeing  it, is t make what I feel is a reasonable offer.


I would like to see you redirect your focus and keep on looking.

What I would love to see you in is something comparable to the Brickyard Rd, home. 

You deserve something finished, clean, fresh, and nice, Deb.


----------



## debodun

Aunt Marg said:


> What I would love to see you in is something comparable to the Brickyard Rd, home.


Houses like that aren't very common in this locale. Most homes here were built before or at the turn of the Nineteenth Century or are 1930s cracker (prefab) homes.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Houses like that aren't very common in this locale. Most homes here were built before or at the turn of the Nineteenth Century or are 1930s cracker homes.


Keep looking, Deb, and reward yourself with something truly special.

I know my words may not agree with you, but you deserve something nice.


----------



## debodun

That's why I never married. I kept hoping and waiting for something better to come my way.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> That's why I never married. I kept hoping and waiting for something better to come my way.


We work so hard for our money, so make your money work hard for you.

Don't look at selling one problem in order to welcome another.

I actually care about you, Deb.


----------



## debodun

I tried to draw the floor plan from memory. I haven't been in it in almost 2 years since the person that lived there went into assisted care and I usually just went in the kitchen to leave food. A few times I had to go further to check on her if she wasn't in the kitchen. This is as good as I can do under the circumstances.


----------



## Jules

Aren’t there any new homes on the market?  They’re not problem free, just less so for someone who doesn’t know how to deal with needed repairs.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I tried to draw the floor plan from memory. I haven't been in it in almost 2 years since the person that lived there went into assisted care and I usually just went in the kitchen to leave food. A few times I had to go further to check on her if she wasn't in the kitchen. This is as good as I can do under the circumstances.
> 
> View attachment 145220


The bathroom is in a bad place.


----------



## Pinky

Is there only one entry into the house .. through the kitchen?


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Marg said:


> Don't move from one problem and into another.


This is very wise advice, Deb.  Please consider it seriously.


----------



## debodun

Pinky said:


> Is there only one entry into the house .. through the kitchen?


Good point, Pinky. Like I said, I am drawing it from memory of a house in which I rarely saw most places. Not an infallible graphic. I do not remember an entry directly from the garage to the house. I kinda remember the woman leaving her walker in the driveway when she went out. Why would she have to leave it out if there was a direct entry to the garage. I suppose it could be off the end of the hallway. If there isn't one, that would kill the deal. Why have an attched garage if you can't access it from the house? I think I'll email the estate agent.


----------



## StarSong

From the photographs in the Zillow listing, there is a front door with stained glass, so obviously an exterior door.  It appears the kitchen door exits to the garage.


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> It appears the kitchen door exits to the garage.


Outside?


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Outside?


I'd guess the garage since it's attached.  Rarely do attached garages not have direct house entry.  The door looks heavy enough to be a fire door - a requirement for a garage to house door.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Good point, Pinky. Like I said, I am drawing it from memory of a house in which I rarely saw most places. Not an infallible graphic. I do not remember an entry directly from the garage to the house. I kinda remember the woman leaving her walker in the driveway when she went out. Why would she have to leave it out if there was a direct entry to the garage. I suppose it could be off the end of the hallway. If there isn't one, that would kill the deal. Why have an attched garage if you can't access it from the house? I think I'll email the estate agent.


You can have a door added we have done that in two houses.


----------



## debodun

There are two doors in the kitchen. One exits to the Campbell Rd side, the other is a door to the cellar (circled in red). Am am not sure to which door you are referring.


----------



## StarSong

I'm looking at the wrong house, I think.  The one I was referring to has natural wood cabinets in the kitchen, not gray one. 

Found the one you're looking at - Hudson address.  I don't see a garage entry to the house, but that doesn't mean there isn't one.  

Will be interested to learn of your impressions after you do a walk through.


----------



## Pepper

debodun said:


> That's why I never married. I kept hoping and waiting for something better to come my way.


No, don't kid yourself.  Someone who wants an actual commitment gets one.  Feel free to admit to yourself after all these years that marriage was something you really did not want.

"I keep searching for a heart of gold
And I'm getting old........."
Neil Young


----------



## debodun

When I looked at the house on Brickyard Rd. I wasn't allowed to touch anything because of COVID. Makes it difficult to turn on faucets, flush toilets, pull up carpets. What do they expect - I'd buy a house without investigating things in person?


----------



## Jules

When you think that you’re going to make an offer, put on a pair of disposable gloves and test all those things.  

Don’t forget to get a passed inspection report as a clause.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Don’t forget to get a passed inspection report as a clause.


An independent inspection, conducted by someone YOU hire and pay for out of your own pocket.  It's a few hundred dollars well spent.


----------



## Knight

254 posts so far. With great advice & concern.


----------



## Pepper

Knight said:


> 254 posts so far. With great advice & concern.


But who's counting?


----------



## Knight

Pepper said:


> But who's counting?


I cheated on the count. I looked at the number on the top right on the post ahead of mine.


----------



## debodun

The cellar has what the agent called French drains - there a gap between the cellar wall and floor to let water drain down. No access to garage through the house. Agent couldn't open the garage door, so I didn't get to see that. Unknown access to attic crawl space. Front bay window had actuall holes in the casements that went through to the outside due to rotten wood. The heating system is oil/hot water baseboard. Unknown when serviced last. 

The family doesn't own it, it's in the hands of a developer who bought it 4 months ago and is probably just flipping it. I told the agent about the comps and average price for similar size home was $152 a sq ft and their price is $233. He said that the former value was probably the price the developers paid. What disturbed me is that was the huge bucket in the cellar under the toilet drain that was almost full to the brim. I asked it it was still leaking. The agent put his hand under and said "Yeahhhh." I then asked if the owner was going to repair the windows and plumbing leaks. The agent indicated that he thought all that was going to be done had been done. In the printed disclosure statement, all the boxes were checked "Unknown". I guess that lets the owners out of committing to any definite claim.

Sound like another house to pass on. After looking at this one, mine doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## RadishRose

Right! Stay away from this money pit! Those water issues are probably causing deadly black mold. I bet the place has asbestos somewhere, too.


----------



## debodun

Over $200K fore a 900 sq ft house????


----------



## debodun

I posted the house link on a handyman web page asking for an opinion Here was one reply:


----------



## StarSong

My son just paid $949K for an 1100 SF house in Los Angeles.  Depends where you live...


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> My son just paid $949K for an 1100 SF house in Los Angeles.  Depends where you live...


Location is everything


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Location is everything


Yup.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> Location is everything


I’d rather live in a small house close to where I want to be than spend time driving to a big, fancy house somewhere.


----------



## jujube

Aneeda72 said:


> Location is everything


You see people complaining about the chandelier or the bathroom sink faucet which are things you can change, but they'll gloss right over the small back yard or the freeway 30 feet from the fence or the factory across the street. Things that are going to be there forever.


----------



## debodun

I sent an email to the agent that showed me the house yesterday telling him I am going to pass on it. This is his reply:


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> *The cellar has what the agent called French drains* - there a gap between the cellar wall and floor to let water drain down. No access to garage through the house. Agent couldn't open the garage door, so I didn't get to see that. Unknown access to attic crawl space. Front bay window had actuall holes in the casements that went through to the outside due to rotten wood. The heating system is oil/hot water baseboard. Unknown when serviced last.
> 
> The family doesn't own it, it's in the hands of a developer who bought it 4 months ago and is probably just flipping it. I told the agent about the comps and average price for similar size home was $152 a sq ft and their price is $233. He said that the former value was probably the price the developers paid. What disturbed me is that was the huge bucket in the cellar under the toilet drain that was almost full to the brim. I asked it it was still leaking. The agent put his hand under and said "Yeahhhh." I then asked if the owner was going to repair the windows and plumbing leaks. The agent indicated that he thought all that was going to be done had been done. In the printed disclosure statement, all the boxes were checked "Unknown". I guess that lets the owners out of committing to any definite claim.
> 
> Sound like another house to pass on. After looking at this one, mine doesn't seem so bad.


That tells dear husband everything he needs to know.

All you need to know is 3 words, Deb... no thank you.


----------



## debodun

The tub looked slimy, also.


----------



## win231

Jules said:


> I’d rather live in a small house close to where I want to be than spend time driving to a big, fancy house somewhere.


So would I - especially after the costs to replace roofing, plumbing & electrical.....


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> So would I - especially after the costs to replace roofing, plumbing & electrical.....


Yup, saving for our new roof and by the time we get enough money I am sure the costs will go up


----------



## debodun

Home maintenance is like running a race where they keep moving the finish line forward.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Home maintenance is like running a race where they keep moving the finish line forward.


Home-maintenance is forever if one wants to preserve the integrity of their home/property.

As the old saying goes... "_if you're a homeowner, there's always something to do_".


----------



## StarSong

I've always considered houses to be living entities.  They need feeding and upkeep, just as other creatures do.


----------



## debodun

I don't like it when a house is "staged". It gives a false impression and makes it seem better than it is. Putting a rug on a rug is a red flag to me although the agent said people do it all the time these days. Furnishings are okay if the people are still living there and the furnishings are theirs. If the house is vacant, I want to see it empty.


----------



## StarSong

Realtors stage houses so people can picture them with furniture.  Rarely are brand new houses shown without some staging. Gives them a sense of what it would be like to live there.  

Most people have little imagination. If you show them a house with crowded old furniture, tacky wallpaper and loads of knickknacks, they find it almost impossible to see past that stuff. That's why realtors tell people to ditch at least half their furniture and remove the clutter before listing the house.


----------



## debodun

This one is back on the market. I wonder what's with all these homes that are "sale pending" then reappear on the market a few months later. This one has a lot of land!

https://www.century21.com/property/368-hudson-ave--mechanicville-ny-12118-ERA50213082


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> This one is back on the market. I wonder what's with all these homes that are "sale pending" then reappear on the market a few months later. This one has a lot of land!
> 
> https://www.century21.com/property/368-hudson-ave--mechanicville-ny-12118-ERA50213082


The financing falls through, for the most part


----------



## debodun

I emailed the real estate agent about it and he said that property needs a septic system. Maybe the former buyers backed out when they learned that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> This one is back on the market. I wonder what's with all these homes that are "sale pending" then reappear on the market a few months later. This one has a lot of land!
> 
> https://www.century21.com/property/368-hudson-ave--mechanicville-ny-12118-ERA50213082


I like that house very much but it would be a great deal of work unless you were willing to hire people to handle the yard work and snow removal.

I'll stick with my little apartment.


----------



## StarSong

Deb, have you had your house appraised to see what it will fetch on the market, what you need to do to get it sale-worthy, what's involved with selling it, etc., or is your househunting mostly academic?  

It's ok with me if it's mostly an interesting pastime for you. I'll be happy to play along. Just want to know where you're really at with it.


----------



## debodun

I am looking for a smaller house, preferably one story in move-in condition. Just trying to find "the right one" . No use jumping the gun if I can't find another suitable residence.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Deb, have you had your house appraised to see what it will fetch on the market, what you need to do to get it sale-worthy, what's involved with selling it, etc., or is your househunting mostly academic?
> 
> It's ok with me if it's mostly an interesting pastime for you. I'll be happy to play along. Just want to know where you're really at with it.


Not answering for Deb, but I think it’s been established that her house needs to be bulldozed, and the land sold.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I am looking for a smaller house, preferably one story in move-in condition. Just trying to find "the right one" .


 what is your definition of move in condition?


----------



## debodun

A house that doesn't need any renovations, upgrades or immediate maintenance.  I ran my address through several property evaluation sites:


----------



## Jules

Can you get a mortgage for a new house without selling your present one?  It makes a big difference to sellers to not be accepting an offer knowing it could all fall through.  Character homes take a while to sell.


----------



## Knight

debodun said:


> A house that doesn't need any renovations, upgrades or immediate maintenance.  I ran my address through several property evaluation sites:
> 
> View attachment 145610


That's a good estimate without any actual appraisals. Can you get  actual appraisals by real estate sellers & show the results here?


----------



## debodun

I don't need a mortgage. It will be a cash deal, so no need to wait for approval or getting pre-qualified. I could vety well buy a house before selling my current one, but I don't want to end up owning two houses and paying utilities and insurance while it sits on the market.


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> I don't need a mortgage. It will be a cash deal, so no need to wait for approval or getting pre-qualified. I could vety well buy a house before selling my current one, but I don't want to end up owning two houses and paying utilities and insurance while it sits on the market.


She got dem chips.


----------



## Knight

Aneeda72 said:


> Not answering for Deb, but I think it’s been established that her house needs to be bulldozed, and the land sold.


Or she could get the bull dozed material dozed into the basement, as a base for a cement slab to be poured to accommodate a prefab or  modular home that meets her needs. 

Stopping the sewage, water, & electricity bills & no home insurance until ready to move in could be an option.


----------



## Aneeda72

Knight said:


> Or she could get the bull dozed material dozed into the basement, as a base for a cement slab to be poured to accommodate a prefab or  modular home that meets her needs.
> 
> Stopping the sewage, water, & electricity bills & no home insurance until ready to move in could be an option.


I agree, good ideal!


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> I don't need a mortgage. It will be a cash deal, so no need to wait for approval or getting pre-qualified. I could vety well buy a house before selling my current one, but I don't want to end up owning two houses and paying utilities and insurance while it sits on the market.


I don’t know which is worse.  

Selling and not being able to find any to buy; often panic decisions are made.  

or, buying and not be able sell.  If you’re monthly fees can be minimized, this might not be too bad.  If you weren’t earning too much money from the money sitting in the bank, I wouldn’t panic.  

We experienced that first scenario once and it creates too much pressure, IMO.


----------



## debodun

One thing I can't do is be pressured. It would kill a deal for me. That's one thing that's a big turn off lately is the realtors saying 'This house will sell fast." It's like they want me to make a quick decision or it house will be snapped up.


----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> One thing I can't do is be pressured. It would kill a deal for me. That's one thing that's a big turn off lately is the realtors saying 'This house will sell fast." It's like they want me to make a quick decision or it house will be snapped up.


Think that is just the "real estate mantra" that is probably taught at online seminars...lol.


----------



## StarSong

Whenever I've thought about moving the first thing I've done is gather facts.  If I were considering moving now, I'd attack it in the following order:

1. What's my current house likely to sell for? Get a rough idea from Zillow, then get appraisals from two local realtors. 
2. How fast are homes selling in my area? Zillow and Realtor.com show how many days they are on the market.
3. Where do I want to move, and why?  Downsizing, more convenient location, less maintenance, better suited to aging in place, modern plumbing, heating and electrical, and so forth, might be among them.  Make a list of "must haves." 
4. How much are homes selling for in my target area?
5. How quickly are those homes selling? 

The first two answers will tell you if moving is even feasible.  If realtors say your house will likely only fetch $100K but you know you won't accept under $200K, then the rest is a waste of time.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> One thing I can't do is be pressured. It would kill a deal for me. That's one thing that's a big turn off lately is the realtors saying 'This house will sell fast." It's like they want me to make a quick decision or it house will be snapped up.


Agree with not falling for that type of pressure.  The type I was talking about was selling your house first and then not being able to find anything else easily.  



StarSong said:


> If realtors say your house will likely only fetch $100K but you know you won't accept under $200K, then the rest is a waste of time.


Or you have to accept the true value of your house. 

It depends if you really want to move.


----------



## debodun

Look at the pics of this and let me know if anything set off your alarm bells. One thing that isn't readily shown is that it's across the street from the high school (which you can see in one of the living room photos) and a low-income development is behind it.

https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/1053-HUDSON-AV-Stillwater-NY-12170/AlbanyNY/202112659


----------



## Devi

debodun said:


> Look at the pics of this and let me know if anything set off your alarm bells. One thing that isn't readily shown is that it's across the street from the high school (which you can see in one of the living room photos) and a low-income development is behind it.
> 
> https://www.howardhanna.com/Property/Detail/1053-HUDSON-AV-Stillwater-NY-12170/AlbanyNY/202112659


It doesn't sound all that safe. Right?


----------



## Pepper

You know you don't want a high school across the street.  You know you don't wan't a low income development behind you.

I'm going stir-crazy too deb.  What other reason could you have?


----------



## hollydolly

School across the road... don't have to look any further, that would be an outright no...for me


----------



## debodun

Some people might be okay with that. I've delivered meals to people in the development. It was always quite while I was there. The school might be a problem with heavy traffic on school days. I pass by many times and there's always buses and vehicles coming and going there. An aerial view showing the house location relationship to the high school and the Riverwood Apratments development.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> School across the road... don't have to look any further, that would be an outright no...for me


You don't like it when they goof around your sidewalk, passing cigarettes, playfully tossing each other down on your lawn, your hedges, your trees?  Shouting, screaming with joy that school is over for the day?

Neither would I.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> You don't like it when they goof around your sidewalk, passing cigarettes, playfully tossing each other down on your lawn, your hedges, your trees?  Shouting, screaming with joy that school is over for the day?
> 
> Neither would I.


Not just once a day either, morning, afternoon and going home time ... and further to that all the noise from the school at break-times... you'd never get any peace sitting in the garden (yard)  on a sunny day


----------



## debodun

The real estate agent I contacted about it said it went "Sale Pending" just this morning. Houses are being snapped up within a week of going on the market. I wasn't aware that this town was a place everyone was flocking to.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> The real estate agent I contacted about it sid it went "Sale Pending" just this morning. Houses are being snapped up within a week of going on the market. I wasn't aware that this town was a place everyone was flocking to.


Deb,

It sounds like it's time to sell!


----------



## debodun

I'd love to get rid of this money pit, but first I have to find another residence that suits me, and right now those are far between. When I do find one, there's always something wrong. The Brickyard Rd house had a big housing development going in just down the street, the yellow ranch on Hudson Ave had a septic system problem. The gray house on Hudson was in worse shape than what I have now. The latest was between the high school and a low-income apartment complex. Apparently these other homes are being snapped up by people that aren't as fussy as I am.


----------



## Jules

If the house were in any other location, it would be great for you.  Laundry facilities on the main floor is key. 

The people purchasing may have kids and this is an ideal location for them.  Wouldn’t be for me either.


----------



## Don M.

debodun said:


> Apparently these other homes are being snapped up by people that aren't as fussy as I am.



The housing market in smaller communities/rural areas is surging.  The combination of fears over this Corona Virus, plus more and more people able to work at home, is causing a lot of people to rethink their need to live in a large city.  As a result, housing in many of these less populated areas is being sold fairly quick.  It seems that a lot of people are willing to put up with a bit of inconvenience, and/or moderate home repairs so they can get away from the issues in many of our cities.


----------



## Knight

I've asked before but Deb never replied. The question I asked was because several posters have asked about homes located in other states.

My question was. Deb why are you locked into only looking for a home in either Mechanicville or Stillwater NY. ? 

You are willing to pay over 200k for a home when in another state there are properties like this for sale.
https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/215-Blenck-St_Johnstown_PA_15904_M44908-30607

Even if the home needed some work done on it the price differential still leaves you with a sizeable nest egg. As seen in the pics the lot size gives you space between homes plus there is room for your collectibles..

Of course I understand you have no obligation to reply.


----------



## Pepper

I'm thinking deb feels safe and at home in the area she has lived in all her life.  If you're not the adventurous type is 68 really the age to begin?  For some folks, maybe.

@debodun  move wherever you wish.  One thing you can't get rid of is US!


----------



## debodun

Maybe if people are accustomed to the hustle and bustle of a large urban area, living across from a high school in the boondocks wouldn't be any hardship.  I go ballistic if my neighbors have a noisy backyard party. It's all what you're used to.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Maybe if people are accustomed to the hustle and bustle of a large urban area, living across from a high school in the boondocks wouldn't be any hardship.  I go ballistic if my neighbors have a noisy backyard party. It's all what you're used to.


I think you have had a very isolated life by choice.  Like many of us, you are very settled in your ways which is fine.  I am settled in my ways as well, most older people are, IMO.  But you did not take care of of your house over the years.  I take very good care of my house, and have improved on every house I have owned.

Even brand new builds need work.  You enjoy looking at other houses, and thinking about buying a new house, and talking about buying a new house, but you are not going to buy one, IMO.  Otherwise you would have.  You’ve lived in this house, as I understand it, all your life.

It is a love-hate relationship, IMO.  Cause if you loved the house, you would have kept it up.  It’s almost like you are punishing the house, for whatever you might be unhappy about.  It is hard for us all to understand why, since you have the money, you don’t fix it.  I, for one, would like to know why you did not take care of your house.

Why, since you love where you live, don’t you tear this old nasty wreck of a house down, and build a new house on the lot?  Why don’t you have a house, designed to your needs-both current and future-built on the lot you love?

I have lived in KS, AL, CO, IN, WI, IL, and mostly in CA until we moved to UT.  In Ut, I lived 35 years in one town, in one house, then four years in a close by town, in one house, and now back to the town I lived in for 35 years, in another old money pit house.  

All houses are money pits, some more than others.  I like the town, I am in.  I know my way around it.  Everything I need, except doctor and hospital, are within walking distance.  I get why you want to stay on your area.  But I could not live in a house in the shape your house is in.

Why do you keep living in this house?  @debodun


----------



## hellomimi

Deb, since money is not an issue, will it be too cumbersome for you to rent somewhere temporarily while your dream house is under construction at your current location? As suggested by a few, bulldoze the old one and build a new one with all your specifications. Make money work for you and enjoy your life. Just do it!


----------



## hellomimi

@debodun, don't wait until your house does a humpty dumpty on you. You're fortunate to have more than enough to enjoy life. Be the master of money, not its slave.


----------



## debodun

I always have the nagging thought that in buying another house, I'll be going from the frying pan into the fire. And who would buy my house?


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I always have the nagging thought that in buying another house, I'll be going from the frying pan into the fire. And who would buy my house?


No one


----------



## Knight

debodun said:


> I always have the nagging thought that in buying another house, I'll be going from the frying pan into the fire. And who would buy my house?


From what you have described you would be lucky if one day you were out shopping & a fire destroyed the home you have called a disaster. Who knows you might get a decent insurance payment. That is if you spend money to insure your home.


----------



## hellomimi

debodun said:


> I always have the nagging thought that in buying another house, I'll be going from the frying pan into the fire. And who would buy my house?


If you were willing to take a realistic amount offered to you, there may be someone willing to take humpty dumpty money pit from you. You alone, decide on that. Either you really want to get rid of it OR subconsciously, you love living there in its dilapidated condition. We can keep talking, you won't budge...why punish yourself lady?

You cling to analysis paralysis. You've gone this far Deb, believe in yourself that you will find the house for you. Nothing in life is perfect, if it was.... make sure you're still alive!!!  Don't you have a confidant who's got your back? Talk to him/her hoping to find clarity on this subject going on for several months now. Life is for the living, live it to the fullest.


----------



## Liberty

Deb, have you ever looked at these two critical issues for making a decision on your home:

1. Have an estimate from a credible renovation company (or 2) for the updating needed to 
bring your house up to good "live in" code... "able to realistically sell" standard.

2. After you get #1, then compare that to the value of the neighborhood you live in.  Is the 
neighborhood worth the renovation?  

You now have your answer.  If your neighborhood isn't worth the house updating then the 
only reason you would want update it is to be able to live in it for years.  

Demolishing the house and putting in a new build would therefore be a financially losing proposition,
unless of course you just want to live in that neighborhood enough to do it "anyway".

So, have you had ab  realistic rehab estimate and compared it with the "value added" relationship to 
your neighborhood?


----------



## StarSong

I'd add to @Liberty's suggestions: 

#3. Get an estimate on what your house would sell for "as is."


----------



## Jules

Adding to Liberty & StarSong’s comments, when the time comes that something goes wrong ( e.g. you can’t drive), is your present home in   an easy proximity to doctors, hospitals, stores.  If you remodelled your present home, will everything be one one floor - bedroom, Washer/dryer, easy access shower/tub, a safe kitchen.  You have to plan for anything and everything.  This may not make it more saleable later.  A young couple or flipper won’t be interested in these details.  

When you look at new houses, find something with everything you need for now & the future.


----------



## Keesha

Don M. said:


> The housing market in smaller communities/rural areas is surging.  The combination of fears over this Corona Virus, plus more and more people able to work at home, is causing a lot of people to rethink their need to live in a large city.  As a result, housing in many of these less populated areas is being sold fairly quick.  It seems that a lot of people are willing to put up with a bit of inconvenience, and/or moderate home repairs so they can get away from the issues in many of our cities.


Absolutely. It’s definitely a sellers market in rural areas. People in cities are scrambling to get out of cities due to the pandemic


Aneeda72 said:


> It is hard for us all to understand why, since you have the money, you don’t fix it.  I, for one, would like to know why you did not take care of your house.
> 
> Why do you keep living in this house?  @debodun


I know you have me on ignore but I DO understand it. No I’m not a professional counsellor, nor am I pretending to be but in my opinion, it has everything to do with a money obsession.

People who worship money to this extent have a warped sense of the value of money. Instead of using money to get the things they desire or want, their obsession gets in the way. The accumulation of money and things becomes their primary goal which they can’t let go of.

My parents had the same obsession. In the end they had more money than they knew what to do with and a house so full of stuff, it was deemed unsafe to live in. When they started going senile, my father truly believed he could take it with him.

It’s a very sad, self defeating way to live. Unfortunately they didn’t set up a POA who had their best interests so didn’t get the care they needed when they needed it most , and their much worshipped money did NOT serve them well at all.

It was a very difficult thing to witness. They had the money get the best care available to them but that never happened and I’ll leave it at that. I didn’t need a degree to figure out that my parents worshipped money over anything else.


----------



## Don M.

Keesha said:


> People who worship money to this extent have a warped sense of the value of money. Instead of using money to get the things they desire or want, their obsession gets in the way. The accumulation of money and things becomes their primary goal which they can’t let go of.



For Sure!  While it's a good idea to have a decent amount of money for emergencies, etc., any excess....especially for those who have no children to leave it to....are just making their lives halfway miserable.  Living in a dilapidated house, and stressing over every little purchase, is a sure sign of having "issues".


----------



## Knight

I'd bet I'm on ignore to. Way back like about a year ago when Deb was explaining she lived in a wreck of a home then began a series of photos to show just how bad her home was many posters offered reasonable opinions & suggestions.

All were ignored and the pics kept coming of some new disaster in her home. 

Maybe it's a cry for pity that is really the basis for the ongoing thread about promising homes to buy that always have some fault that precludes her from actually buying and moving to a place that is not a as she calls it "A Disaster"


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Absolutely. It’s definitely a sellers market in rural areas. People in cities are scrambling to get out of cities due to the pandemic
> 
> I know you have me on ignore but I DO understand it. No I’m not a professional counsellor, nor am I pretending to be but in my opinion, it has everything to do with a money obsession.
> 
> People who worship money to this extent have a warped sense of the value of money. Instead of using money to get the things they desire or want, their obsession gets in the way. The accumulation of money and things becomes their primary goal which they can’t let go of.
> 
> My parents had the same obsession. In the end they had more money than they knew what to do with and a house so full of stuff, it was deemed unsafe to live in. When they started going senile, my father truly believed he could take it with him.
> 
> It’s a very sad, self defeating way to live. Unfortunately they didn’t set up a POA who had their best interests so didn’t get the care they needed when they needed it most , and their much worshipped money did NOT serve them well at all.
> 
> It was a very difficult thing to witness. They had the money get the best care available to them but that never happened and I’ll leave it at that. I didn’t need a degree to figure out that my parents worshipped money over anything else.



I don't personally know anyone who "worships" money, though many folks probably do. 

On the other hand, I know a lot of people who live in dread fear of the scarcity of money, and they spend a lifetime excessively worrying over it, and scrimping and saving. 

The best balance - and one that's difficult to strike - is to consider money a tool. Spend a little, save a little, invest a little (including in the upkeep of one's home), give a little away, and enjoy life.


----------



## debodun

When I was a teenager, I promised myself that one day I would be a millionaire. Back in the 1960s, a million was a good bit of money. Today a billionaire is the new millionaire.


----------



## hellomimi

I learned money matters from ahma ( Chinese grandma on dad's side). When Chinese New Year comes, she gives all her grandkids ang pao, with different amounts on each. I was in grade school then, I got P50 equivalent to about $7. She asked me what I'd buy....a moon cake! But I thought it was expensive at P25 each. She said, "Will you be satisfied holding on to your P25 instead of enjoying the rich taste of moon cake"? I bought the moon cake, enjoyed every bit of it. But wait....there's more. Ahma tested me and I passed it. She gave me another ang pao with twice the amount. I never told my siblings and cousins the secret I unlocked. Ahma and Angkong escaped from communism and grew wealth in their adoptive country. As they prospered through hardwork, the more they shared wealth. 

I think of the moon cake test when I have to choose between holding on to money or buying happiness. Thank you ahma.


----------



## StarSong

hellomimi said:


> I learned money matters from ahma ( Chinese grandma on dad's side). When Chinese New Year comes, she gives all her grandkids ang pao, with different amounts on each. I was in grade school then, I got P50 equivalent to about $7. She asked me what I'd buy....a moon cake! But I thought it was expensive at P25 each. She said, "Will you be satisfied holding on to your P25 instead of enjoying the rich taste of moon cake"? I bought the moon cake, enjoyed every bit of it. But wait....there's more. Ahma tested me and I passed it. She gave me another ang pao with twice the amount. I never told my siblings and cousins the secret I unlocked. Ahma and Angkong escaped from communism and grew wealth in their adoptive country. As they prospered through hardwork, the more they shared wealth.
> 
> I think of the moon cake test when I have to choose between holding on to money or buying happiness. Thank you ahma.


Similar lesson with a different setting:  I read an account by a woman who was in a terrible rollover accident following a dinner out with friends.  As her life flashed before her eyes, and with absolute certainty that she was going to die in the crash, she thought to herself, "I can't believe I didn't order the F?#$#$# dessert!"  

She said that ever since then, when she's offered dessert and wants it, she indulges.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> When I was a teenager, I promised myself that one day I would be a millionaire.


That was your goal.  What was your expectation for use of this goal?  Sometimes that gets lost along the way.

Depending what you can afford, not the least you want to pay, find a well-finished home that will make you comfortable for the next 20+ years.  

Also shop with resale in mind.  If you had to move to a smaller place, would it sell to finance the next move.  

I keep reminding myself what will happen with my savings.  I want to enjoy some more things along the way.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> I keep reminding myself what will happen with my savings. I want to enjoy some more things along the way.


Very good point.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I don't personally know anyone who "worships" money, though many folks probably do.
> 
> On the other hand, I know a lot of people who live in dread fear of the scarcity of money, and they spend a lifetime excessively worrying over it, and scrimping and saving.
> 
> The best balance - and one that's difficult to strike - is to consider money a tool. Spend a little, save a little, invest a little (including in the upkeep of one's home), give a little away, and enjoy life.


Yes! That’s a much more tactful way of saying it but you know me, if there’s a way of offending someone I’ll find it. 

Either way, the result is the same. The hoarding of money and items to the point that it no longer serves them becomes pointless. My parents came from the war years which left a lasting impression on them. 

The idea to scrimp & save isn’t a bad  idea. It’s a good one but anything done in excess that has the opposite effect than intended is no longer purposeful and no amount of reasoning will shift this dysfunctional type of thinking, at least that’s been my experience. 

I pray I’m completely wrong about this.


----------



## jujube

My two grandmothers were the exact opposite on money matters.  One had plenty of money but the "wolf" was constantly at the door.  She worried and worried and worried about her money.  The other one lived on the edge but took the greatest pleasure in getting the maximum amount of enjoyment from her money.  

I learned a lot from both of them.


----------



## Liberty

Think you should be "emotionally" involved with your home...any house you are looking to purchase should trigger a wonderful emotionally warm and involved feeling in you.


----------



## Pepper

Keesha said:


> Yes! That’s a much more tactful way of saying it but you know me, if there’s a way of offending someone I’ll find it.


That has NEVER been my experience with you, I find you to be warm, witty and compassionate.


----------



## Keesha

Pepper said:


> That has NEVER been my experience with you, I find you to be warm, witty and compassionate.


Awwww ! Thank you. I’m never sure if I’ve stepped over that invisible line cause I’m not always sure where that line is.


----------



## Aneeda72

Knight said:


> I'd bet I'm on ignore to. Way back like about a year ago when Deb was explaining she lived in a wreck of a home then began a series of photos to show just how bad her home was many posters offered reasonable opinions & suggestions.
> 
> All were ignored and the pics kept coming of some new disaster in her home.
> 
> Maybe it's a cry for pity that is really the basis for the ongoing thread about promising homes to buy that always have some fault that precludes her from actually buying and moving to a place that is not a as she calls it "A Disaster"


It was the picture of her kitchen that “did me in” and showed real insight into the way Deb has failed to care for her house.  I would never ever eat food made in that kitchen, and Deb shouldn’t either.  Since Deb appears to be a recluse, with no friends to visit at their houses (as she has said in the past); she has no way to measure how bad her house truly is.

Her kitchen is horrific.  The picture of her toilet was bad as well.  She has the money to replace the toilet, and once replaced it can be kept clean with various products made to deal with the minerals in her area that she said caused those stains.

It makes no sense whatsoever to buy a new clean lovely house unless you keep it clean and lovely.  Cleanliness is a habit which starts in childhood.  If you don’t have the habit, it can be developed.  Deb is working on developing this habit.  Cleaning out her basement is the beginning.

Deb is impressive in that she cleaned that basement, and threw stuff away.  I think Deb should start a thread on cleaning her house with before and after pictures as she did with the basement.  She needs to start on that kitchen next, IMO.  

Now @Knight I don’t think she wants pity.  She wants friends and encouragement and she has that here.  I think she needs to Sand paper those kitchen cabinets and repaint them, replace the floor, fix the ceiling, deep clean everything.

It can be done on the cheap DIY project side except for the ceiling.  We took up our old floors in our kitchen in our old house and replaced it ourselves.  1/4 plywood, peal and stick tile flooring.  
Once that is done, Deb will need to keep it up by moving on to the bathroom.  Deb can prove to herself that she can improve her life and her house.  I have faith in her abilities.


----------



## Liberty

Keesha said:


> Awwww ! Thank you. I’m never sure if I’ve stepped over that invisible line cause I’m not always sure where that line is.


Online writing can be challenging ...no voice inflections, body language, eye contact to guide you as to what the person on the other keyboard actually means, sometimes.  That's why a lot of...lol's are used to show "humor."

It is said we are only using about 1-10th of our normal communication skills, so its a new art skill all in itself. 
Learned in business if "personally" felt provoked at an incoming email, to simply set it aside for a day to get a fresh perspective before attempting to reply, otherwise damage control might become necessary and that could become a fruitless pursuit.

"Let it go till later" became the mantra.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> When I was a teenager, I promised myself that one day I would be a millionaire. Back in the 1960s, a million was a good bit of money. Today a billionaire is the new millionaire.


A million is still a good bit of money!

The sad fact is that if you don't learn to manage it and use it to improve your life or the lives of others you are no better off than the fella that's flat broke.


----------



## Liberty

One of the major challenges with money is to realize your own weaknesses. As we age, some tend to get more set in their ways and  "hording" with it and the definition of money to me is  "freedom"...the opportunity to enjoy your life, more fully.  So, perhaps the real challenge is "can you enjoy your life when things are good"?  Or, is the money just a "burden of riches" to you.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Liberty said:


> One of the major challenges with money is to realize your own weaknesses. As we age, some tend to get more set in their ways and  "hording" with it and the definition of money to me is  "freedom"...the opportunity to enjoy your life, more fully.  So, perhaps the real challenge is "can you enjoy your life when things are good"?  *Or, is the money just a "burden of riches" to you.*


Well said, Liberty.

Dear husband and I have talked about the issue of having lots of money more times than I can count, and neither of us would be happy.

Enough for a rainy day, great, as for the rest, it's nothing more than empty numbers with a dollar sign in front. Meaningless to me.


----------



## Knight

Aneeda my use of pity was about what seems to me a reaching out  to unknown people to explain the horrible condition her home has become. When she 1st began I felt sorry for her as a single 68 year old woman. As her various threads about her distrust & ongoing pics of her home escalated my feeling sorry turned into frustration at her totally dismissing all the suggestions posters have offered. Pity isn't the best way to describe frustration, better would have been not to post that at all. 


Claiming to have in excess of 200k to pay cash for another home,   pretty much brings it down to everything you have described. Your approach with compassion instead of frustration at how someone could hoard money and live in what best could be described as unlivable conditions is a way better approach.


----------



## Liberty

Aunt Marg said:


> Well said, Liberty.
> 
> Dear husband and I have talked about the issue of having lots of money more times than I can count, and neither of us would be happy.
> 
> Enough for a rainy day, great, as for the rest, it's nothing more than empty numbers with a dollar sign in front. Meaningless to me.


The issue seems to be "how much is enough" money?  The person that has a million extra bucks might say "its not enough" and fret about it.  When we talk to friends that are very rich, its like a habit with them.  Work hard, invest hard and have more and more disposable income.  Soon life becomes "all about the money". Where and how you make it and spend it. The lifestyle you spend it in...becomes built in.

One friend of our son makes about 5 mil a year.  They buy fantastic starter castles that look great and then remodel them anyway...lol. Soon it becomes all about the money even if that wasn't the original plan...we all know we will pass away and it can be mentally profoundly inconvenient for rich folks to KNOW the money won't accompany them.  Puts some pressure on their golden years.

Told son "money doesn't impress me, true spiritually does. Time to be sure you're putting something in your "spiritual bank account."


----------



## Aunt Marg

Liberty said:


> The issue seems to be "how much is enough" money?  The person that has a million extra bucks might say "its not enough" and fret about it.  When we talk to friends that are very rich, its like a habit with them.  Work hard, invest hard and have more and more disposable income.  Soon life becomes "all about the money". Where and how you make it and spend it. The lifestyle you spend it in...becomes built in.
> 
> One friend of our son makes about 5 mil a year.  They buy fantastic starter castles that look great and then remodel them anyway...lol. Soon it becomes all about the money even if that wasn't the original plan...we all know we will pass away and it can be mentally profoundly inconvenient for rich folks to KNOW the money won't accompany them.  Puts some pressure on their golden years.
> 
> Told son "money doesn't impress me, true spiritually does. Time to be sure you're putting something in your "spiritual bank account."


Money has never done anything for me.

99% of folk that we know that have money, a lot of money (not rich but not poor), they're cheap, they're materialistic, and they whine and cry every time they have to part with nickel, and personally, I'm just not interested in being around that walk of life.

Problem I see with today, the internet and social media sites have made everyone around the world look at wealth differently, because it's in our face every time we turn around, and IMO it hasn't done society an ounce of good.

All it's done is made people aware of the inequality that exists today between the rich and the poor.


----------



## Pepper

Aunt Marg said:


> All it's done is made people aware of the inequality that exists today between the rich and the poor.


First, that's a good thing.  People should be aware of inequality.  Second, it is not "today" it is our human history.


----------



## Liberty

Aunt Marg said:


> Money has never done anything for me.
> 
> 99% of folk that we know that have money, a lot of money (not rich but not poor), they're cheap, they're materialistic, and they whine and cry every time they have to part with nickel, and personally, I'm just not interested in being around that walk of life.
> 
> Problem I see with today, the internet and social media sites have made everyone around the world look at wealth differently, because it's in our face every time we turn around, and IMO it hasn't done society an ounce of good.
> 
> All it's done is made people aware of the inequality that exists today between the rich and the poor.


True, also the investment companies have frightened people about how much they need to retire.  It can be a vicious cycle, work hard, send the kids to the right schools, move up to your dream house and then what?  This materialism  issue can happen gradually and gradually, until you don't realize your priorities have changed.  Think that is the danger of it.  The rock solid "values" of America have been questioned and that is truly a concerning thing. Grass root ethics are incredibly balancing for all of us.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pepper said:


> First, that's a good thing.  People should be aware of inequality.  Second, it is not "today" it is our human history.


But it seems even worse today.

I recall old neighbours of ours going on a ski vacation to Switzerland, they also visited Germany while they were there, and I remember them saying that there was no middle class in those countries, just rich and poor, and that's going back 30 plus years ago, and from all that I see today, middle class is quickly evaporating in the west now.


----------



## Pepper

Aunt Marg said:


> But it seems even worse today.


It Definitely is Not!  The people of Earth, All the people of earth, have more personal wealth and advantages now than ever in history.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Liberty said:


> True, also the investment companies have frightened people about how much they need to retire.  It can be a vicious cycle, work hard, send the kids to the right schools, move up to your dream house and then what?  This materialism  issue can happen gradually and gradually, until you don't realize your priorities have changed.  Think that is the danger of it.  The rock solid "values" of America have been questioned and that is truly a concerning thing. Grass root ethics are incredibly balancing for all of us.


I feel sorry for those who live to work, and for those who have no hope in ever retiring, no matter how much they make and how long they work.

Having dreams of grandeur I believe are common in ones younger years, but in speaking for myself, once you get older you learn to appreciate the simple things in life, like having ones health.

There's no amount of money in the world that I would take in place of my happiness and good health.

In my eyes, dear husband and I are some of the richest people the world over. We have our good health, our mobility, our wits, and we have our happiness.

That trumps seeing a bunch of dollar-signs in a bank account any day.


----------



## Liberty

Aunt Marg said:


> I feel sorry for those who live to work, and for those who have no hope in ever retiring, no matter how much they make and how long they work.
> 
> Having dreams of grandeur I believe are common in ones younger years, but in speaking for myself, once you get older you learn to appreciate the simple things in life, like having ones health.
> 
> There's no amount of money in the world that I would take in place of my happiness and good health.
> 
> In my eyes, dear husband and I are some of the richest people the world over. We have our good health, our mobility, our wits, and we have our happiness.
> 
> That trumps seeing a bunch of dollar-signs in a bank account any day.


Son loves to work.  He owns a software company and he and his girlfriend travel all over seeing clients. 
Honestly think he would never retire unless he had to.  He makes a lot of money but honestly does love his lifestyle, also!~


----------



## debodun

There's an old saying: If you have a job you love, you'll never have to work a day in your life.


----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> There's an old saying: If you have a job you love, you'll never have to work a day in your life.


Yes, deb...son is a great example of that.  They are in Miami right now enjoying some sun.  Sends me pix of the food they eating for 
dinner each night...lol.  We always enjoyed our work and am very thankful for that.  The days could be so very long and boring if you didn't enjoy your gainful employment...lol.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pepper said:


> It Definitely is Not!  The people of Earth, All the people of earth, have more personal wealth and advantages now than ever in history.


So what, that wasn't where I was going with my entry.

The gap between the rich and the poor continues to widen all the time... more and more each day, _that was my point._


----------



## Liberty

Its interesting how much of the wealth has been made from sheer "investing" also.


----------



## Pepper

Aunt Marg said:


> So what, that wasn't where I was going with my entry.
> 
> *The gap between the rich and the poor continues to widen all the time... more and more each day, *_*that was my point.*_


Sorry, your point is factually incorrect.  Inequalities are noticed more and more all the time, but despite it's appearances are not so in actuality.


----------



## Knight

Liberty said:


> Its interesting how much of the wealth has been made from sheer "investing" also.


This discussion about wealth & the division between the haves & have nots doesn't define or discuss who exactly who those are.  I think this discussion began with Deb  posting she had 200k + she was willing to use to buy a home. Having that amount ready instead of using some over the years to keep her home livable by most people's standards. So would Deb be one that has wealth?


----------



## Liberty

Knight said:


> This discussion about wealth & the division between the haves & have nots doesn't define or discuss who exactly who those are.  I think this discussion began with Deb  posting she had 200k + she was willing to use to buy a home. Having that amount ready instead of using some over the years to keep her home livable by most people's standards. So would Deb be one that has wealth?


Depends on what was important to her I guess...and if you are saying she had the 200 K "years and years ago".


----------



## Knight

Liberty said:


> Depends on what was important to her I guess...and if you are saying she had the 200 K "years and years ago".


I'm not saying she had any money years & years ago. But many people not intending to move repair those issues homes develop as they develop. She did say she inherited the home but didn't say if it was clear of any mortgage still owed. But as people recognizing needed repairs and they are employed they typically take care of issues as they occur.

Having said that why no response to

Quote
"This discussion about wealth & the division between the haves & have nots doesn't define or discuss who exactly who those are."


----------



## Aneeda72

Knight said:


> I'm not saying she had any money years & years ago. But many people not intending to move repair those issues homes develop as they develop. She did say she inherited the home but didn't say if it was clear of any mortgage still owed. But as people recognizing needed repairs and they are employed they typically take care of issues as they occur.
> 
> Having said that why no response to
> 
> Quote
> "This discussion about wealth & the division between the haves & have nots doesn't define or discuss who exactly who those are."


Her house was fully paid for when she inherited it and does not, now, have a mortgage


----------



## debodun

Aneeda72 said:


> Her house was fully paid for when she inherited it and does not, now, have a mortgage


That is correct.


----------



## 911

Did you buy this house?


----------



## debodun

911 said:


> Did you buy this house?


Which house?


----------



## 911

debodun said:


> Which house?


The house in the link in the 1st post.


----------



## debodun

No. It has  a septic system problem.


----------



## Liberty

The thing we've noticed about home repairs is...if the house is new, you can "get around to" repairing it, but if its an old house, its repair it "STAT"...lol.


----------



## debodun

The realtor I've been working with sent me another local listing. It is on a large lot - almost 1/2 acre. Possible a raised ranch - there may be stairs from the garage to the house.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/402-County-Route-75-Mechanicville-NY-12118/32454414_zpid/


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> The realtor I've been working with sent me another local listing. It is on a large lot - almost 1/2 acre. Possible a raised ranch - there may be stairs from the garage to the house.
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/402-County-Route-75-Mechanicville-NY-12118/32454414_zpid/


Too big


----------



## Jules

I like it.  Not sure of the location.

I admit to being obsessed with possible future needs.  What is fine for now, might not be when you’re 75 plus and can’t deal with the setup.  I wish I’d thought of these things.

Hardwood throughout the top floor is great.  Unless you already have trouble with stairs, I wouldn’t be concerned about a half set from the garage.  You can add a carrier for hauling groceries.  Or for yourself.

Where is the washer/dryer?  Downstairs would worry m.

That separate suite may be handy later if you needed live=in help.


----------



## debodun

It has a septic system, not unusual since it's out in the country - or what passes as country here.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> It has a septic system, not unusual since it's out in the country - or what passes as country here.


It’s too big, you do not like to clean.  It has stairs, bad.  The yard will cost a fortune.  And it’s more than you want to spend.  I vote no. . Oh, gee, do I have a vote?


----------



## RadishRose

Huge lawn to mow, and long drive to shovel, but looks to be a decent 80's house.

What would you do with the downstairs apartment and extra bedrooms?


----------



## debodun

I always appreciate other viewpoints. People may see things I don't notice or consider.


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Huge lawn to mow, and long drive to shovel, but looks to be a decent 80's house.
> 
> What would you do with the downstairs apartment and extra bedrooms?


Maybe rent them out, Deb?  Maybe the nice young guy you rent it to could mow your yard...lol.


----------



## debodun

Good one, Liberty.


----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> Good one, Liberty.


Makes good sense and knew folks that did it.


----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> It has a septic system, not unusual since it's out in the country - or what passes as country here.


We have a well/septic system and have had for 36 years.  The water is delicious.  If you are serious about the house just have the septic system and well checked.


----------



## Aneeda72

Liberty said:


> We have a well/septic system and have had for 36 years.  The water is delicious.  If you are serious about the house just have the septic system and well checked.


Hmm, mentioning that you have a well/septic system implies .  Perhaps “we have sweet water well and a septic system” .  It’s all in how you word it.


----------



## Jules

So far this is the best house you’ve shown us.  It’s in much better condition than the others.  There’ve been many valid questions about location, size of property, size of house (more space means higher utility bills), septic.  

Aren’t there any brand new houses in the area?  There’ll still be some issues, theoretically a lot less.


----------



## Lee

Deb, aside from the colour of the garage door, I do like it. Extra income from a basement apartment would be a bonus. Do you like the thought of being a landlord?


----------



## Pepper

Deb can't be a landlord.  Except if living where you are is emotionally killing you, stay where you are & use the cash to fix it up.  You can't be a landlord, don't even think about it.  You'd be taken advantage of, I know it as sure as I'm sitting here.

You're getting old, you're alone.  Take life the EASIEST way you can.  Limit your stress levels in all areas over which you have control.

IMO.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Deb can't be a landlord.  Except if living where you are is emotionally killing you, stay where you are & use the cash to fix it up.  You can't be a landlord, don't even think about it.  You'd be taken advantage of, I know it as sure as I'm sitting here.
> 
> You're getting old, you're alone.  Take life the EASIEST way you can.  Limit your stress levels in all areas over which you have control.
> 
> IMO.


I agree, we could not be landlords either.  I don't think would like another person living in her house either.  It’s a great house, but it is not for Deb.  No stairs, Deb, no stairs.


----------



## Liberty

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, mentioning that you have a well/septic system implies . Perhaps “we have sweet water well and a septic system” . It’s all in how you word it.


Ha ha...well water - deep well water is much better than crappy city water.


----------



## Aneeda72

Liberty said:


> Ha ha...well water - deep well water is much better than crappy city water.


As long as the well is not next to the septic system


----------



## Liberty

Aneeda72 said:


> As long as the well is not next to the septic system


----------



## debodun

No, your correct. I do not want to be a landlord. Nobody could conform to my house rules. Plus I don't relish the added responsibility. Would probably make my homeowner's insurance premium go up. Tenants are always griping about something - it's not warm enough, lights out at 8 pm is ridiculous, the toilet is backed up, etc.

Everyone mentioned that it is a large house. It's less than 1300 sq ft which is half of what I have now. It doesn't say that a washer and dryer are included, just that it has hookups on the first floor.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Before spending a quarter of a million dollars I would lease and furnish a comfortable one or two-bedroom apartment.  That would give you a year or two to dispose of your current home and surplus possessions.  It would also give you time to decide what you really need/want without making an expensive mistake.

Who knows after a year you might find that you prefer having someone else deal with the maintenance and repair issues associated with homeownership.

Good luck.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Before spending a quarter of a million dollars I would lease and furnish a comfortable one or two-bedroom apartment.  That would give you a year or two to dispose of your current home and surplus possessions.  It would also give you time to decide what you really need/want without making an expensive mistake.
> 
> Who knows after a year you might find that you prefer having someone else deal with the maintenance and repair issues associated with homeownership.
> 
> Good luck.


This sounds like excellent advice! Then you can spend some money on a nice vacation, Deb.


----------



## debodun

Vacation. Now where would I go?


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> Vacation. Now where would I go?


Binghamton!


----------



## Jules

Does your present home have a bedroom and a washer (dryer hookup) on the main level?


----------



## debodun

There is a room that could be used as a bedroom on the first floor. My current W/D hookups are in the cellar. Most of my things are on the second story. I only go downstairs to use the kitchen.


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


> Binghamton!


Woodstock!


----------



## Knight

Aunt Bea said:


> Before spending a quarter of a million dollars I would lease and furnish a comfortable one or two-bedroom apartment.  That would give you a year or two to dispose of your current home and surplus possessions.  It would also give you time to decide what you really need/want without making an expensive mistake.
> 
> Who knows after a year you might find that you prefer having someone else deal with the maintenance and repair issues associated with homeownership.
> 
> Good luck.


Notice that this post was ignored. This post of yours Aunt Bea IMO is one of the best in giving a sane option to this ongoing thread.


----------



## debodun

This is a crude, not-to-scale floor plan to give an idea of my current home's layout.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Knight said:


> Notice that this post was ignored. This post of yours Aunt Bea IMO is one of the best in giving a sane option to this ongoing thread.


I don't mind it's Deb's life and she needs to do what she believes is best for her and her situation.


----------



## Jules

@debodun  Did you ever take a look at the latest house?


----------



## debodun

No. Too isolated - way out in the countryside and it's on a hill. Too difficult to mow all that land.


----------



## Jules

Excellent reasons to not bother checking it out.

Do you have faith in your realtor?  He doesn’t seem to be offering you what you need.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Excellent reasons to not bother checking it out.
> 
> Do you have faith in your realtor?  He doesn’t seem to be offering you what you need.


Deb seems to be a house looker and not a house buyer , but if the right house ever shows up, she might be tempted to be a house buyer. In the meanwhile, none of us are holding are breath .


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> Deb seems to be a house looker and not a house buyer , but if the right house ever shows up, she might be tempted to be a house buyer. In the meanwhile, none of us are holding are breathe .


lol @Aneeda72    Is that why I'm blue in the face?!?   I just don't understand our Deb and give up commenting.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> lol @Aneeda72    Is that why I'm blue in the face?!?   I just don't understand our Deb and give up commenting.


Yes, stop holding your breath and breathe


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> I always have the nagging thought that in buying another house, I'll be going from the frying pan into the fire. And who would buy my house?


I'll buy it, but only if a Sony Bravia TV & a slow-closing toilet seat are included.


----------



## debodun

Aneeda72 said:


> Deb seems to be a house looker and not a house buyer , but if the right house ever shows up, she might be tempted to be a house buyer. In the meanwhile, none of us are holding are breath .


Of course I'm looking, can't find a suitable home if I dont, but why should I buy a house that doesn't meet my criteria?


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Of course I'm looking, can't find a suitable home if I dont, but why should I buy a house that doesn't meet my criteria?


I agree, that’s what I said.


----------



## debodun

But from my perspective, it sounds like your criticizing me for not jumping right in and buying a house that I may not like.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> But from my perspective, it sounds like your criticizing me for not jumping right in and buying a house that I may not like.


No, I was not doing that-criticizing you-I actually was explaining your position in my own words because I am not you.  I looked at several houses, and rejected them till my husband was ready to throttle me.  I tried to reject this money pit of a house as well.  I support apartment living.

If you remember, I said “no stairs” to that last house.  I am fully supportive of you looking as long as you want, and buying or not buying.  After all, we are not married.


----------



## debodun

I am signed up on Zillow to be notified when properties in my locale become available. I just received this. Not many pictures of the interior of teh house, so it's probably a train wreck. Appears like they are emphasizing the land (which looks like a swamp in one photo).

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/111-Brickhouse-Rd-Stillwater-NY-12170/70918010_zpid/


----------



## PamfromTx

Those stairs are going to be a pain to climb, Deb.


----------



## Keesha

What stairs? 
There usually are reasons why they don’t show the inside of a house and they aren’t good ones.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> I am signed up on Zillow to be notified when properties in my locale become available. I just received this. Not many pictures of the interior of teh house, so it's probably a train wreck. Appears like they are emphasizing the land (which looks like a swamp in one photo).
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/111-Brickhouse-Rd-Stillwater-NY-12170/70918010_zpid/


This one makes more sense to me.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3-Abel-Rd-Stillwater-NY-12170/2083239480_zpid/?


----------



## PamfromTx

Keesha said:


> What stairs?
> There usually are reasons why they don’t show the inside of a house and they aren’t good ones



The house I see is a 2 story.


----------



## Keesha

PamfromTx said:


> The house I see is a 2 story.  View attachment 158268


Yes but you don’t actually see the stairs in it. You don’t see any of the inside. The only stairs almost seen are the ones leading to the front door.

The windows look like they need replacing as well as the side door. There may be lots of land but unless Deb is going to become a farmer or rent it out, it’s useless to her. The house has no protection from strong winds or the sun so would cost a lot for cooling & heating. But YES if there are stairs, there certainly are too many of them. Lol

Yeah, yeah.... mean old Keesha.


----------



## Jules

Aunt Bea said:


> This one makes more sense to me.
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3-Abel-Rd-Stillwater-NY-12170/2083239480_zpid/?


Nice.  I gather the price has gone up recently.  

$314,900
2 bd2 ba1,250 sqft
Price increase: $25.9K (2/15


----------



## Aunt Bea

Jules said:


> Nice.  I gather the price has gone up recently.
> 
> $314,900
> 2 bd2 ba1,250 sqft
> Price increase: $25.9K (2/15


I noticed that but it might come back down with a serious offer.

Also it looked like a new area so the builder might be able to build something a little less expensive for a serious buyer.


----------



## Keesha

And quite often these types of houses are modular homes meaning they are built in warehouses with climate , weather control, making them a better built home. Not sure if this is but that’s  perfect for an older single person. All on one floor with a beautiful treed lot. Weather and nosy neighbour protection. Lol


----------



## debodun

This just came on the market - one problem is that it's really far away from the village, so probably had a well and septic.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1375-Hudson-Ave-Stillwater-NY-12170/32454550_zpid/


----------



## Aneeda72

Stairs, ugh, orginial cabinets, deck looks like it’s not stable, windows need replacing- I like the house but it’s not move in ready.  Looks like a money pit
edit, electric heating will cost a fortune


----------



## debodun

That's what I want, a fresh-look opinion. Others can catch things I might miss. One thing that disturbed me was that the shower curtain was pulled shut and no photos of the tub. What are they hiding?


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> That's what I want, a fresh-look opinion. Others can catch things I might miss. One thing that disturbed me was that the shower curtain was pulled shut and no photos of the tub. What are they hiding?


Dirt


----------

